# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Lorsqu'un professionnel de l'informatique automatise son travail, qui devrait en bnficier ?

## Stphane le calme

*Un dveloppeur est licenci aprs avoir automatis ses tches de programmation pendant six ans,  * 
*il dcouvre avec stupeur qu'il ne sait plus crire un bon programme * 

FiletOfFish1066 (nous lappellerons FOF pour plus de facilit par la suite) est le pseudonyme choisi par un dveloppeur pour arpenter les coulisses du forum Reddit. Aprs avoir pass six ans  travailler pour une entreprise technologique rpute dans la rgion de la baie de San Francisco, il a t remerci dans des circonstances que chacun pourrait qualifier sur le ton qui lui plat. 

Aprs avoir obtenu un diplme en sciences informatiques sept ans auparavant, FOF a t engag dans la section Assurance Qualit dune entreprise technologique. Pendant les huit premiers mois, il a choisi dautomatiser toutes ses tches de programmation. Une fois cet ouvrage termin, il sest vu avoir beaucoup de temps libre quil a employ  faire ce quil voulait.

Il explique que  depuis six ans jusqu maintenant, je nai rien fait au boulot. Je ne plaisante pas. Pendant 40 heures par semaine que je suis all au boulot, jai jou  League of Legends, parcouru les forums Reddit, et fait tout ce qui me plaisait. Durant les six annes coules, je nai probablement fait que 50 heures de vrai travail, donc en gros je nai rien foutu. Et personne ne sen soucie vraiment. Les tests ont tous t concluants. Je navais pas damis au bureau donc personne ne me parlait en dehors de mon boss et,  quelques occasions, des dveloppeurs pour les logiciels que je testais .

Et combien tait-il pay  ne  rien faire  ? Lentreprise lui versait en moyenne 95 000 dollars par an. Ce scnario aurait pu encore continuer si le service informatique ne stait pas rendu compte de la supercherie qui a t la raison de son licenciement.   

FOF a employ un ton marquant son dcouragement suite  son licenciement dans la mesure o il affirme avoir oubli comment coder, ayant relgu ce travail  un ordinateur pendant six ans et ne disposant donc plus de comptences en dveloppement quil pourrait mettre en avant pour obtenir un nouvel emploi. Fort heureusement pour lui, il a fait des conomies qui slvent  200 000 dollars tant donn quil vit encore chez ses parents, donc pas dargent  dpenser sur le loyer.

 Aprs six ans, je ne sais littralement plus comment crire un bon programme. Jai pratiquement tout oubli. J'ai jou  League of Legends et je nai rien fait d'autre. Je suis physiquement en forme, ce qui est un plus, depuis que jallais en salle de gym tous les jours pendant le travail. Mais je ne sais plus rien sur la programmation ou toute autre chose. Jai 28 ans, je suis sans emploi (bien qu'ils me donnent trois mois de salaire), et je nai pas de comptences. J'ai environ 200 000 dollars dans mon compte bancaire et je vis toujours avec mes parents. Je vis frugalement, donc je ne vais pas mourir de faim ou quelque chose comme a, et je peux certainement subvenir  mes besoins , a-t-il continu. 

Il a galement exprim un vif dsir de surmonter ces dpendances et de reprendre sa vie ensemble :  Le moment est venu pour moi de surmonter mon addiction  la bire et  League of Legends Je vais essayer par la pratique Cracking the Coding Interview ainsi que me plonger dans la lecture de bouquins parlant de structures de donnes et dalgorithmes. Je vais galement postuler  certains emplois. Aprs y avoir pens un moment, je crois quune fois que je vais tudier tout ce que jai oubli, ma motivation va revenir. Jai toujours aim le dveloppement logiciel, jtais juste paresseux .

FOF semble avoir effac son compte ainsi que le pan de son histoire quil a rvl, craignant probablement que cela ne lui porte plus prjudice quautre chose pour la suite de sa carrire professionnelle. Il serait intressant de savoir ce qu'il va se dcider  faire par la suite. 

Source : PayScale

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous que FOF devrait faire ? Reproduire le mme schma ou opter pour une alternative diffrente ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les habitudes de programmation qui peuvent faire de vous un bon dveloppeur ? Expliquez les avantages que vous en avez tirs

 ::fleche::  Comment avez-vous appris  dvelopper ? tes-vous pass par le parcours classique d'une formation diplmante en informatique ou autrement ?

 ::fleche::  Quels sont les langages de programmation que vous dtestez le plus ? Et pourquoi ?

----------


## GilbertLatranche

On est tous feignants. Mais de l  devenir compltement dconnect de la ralit pendant les heures de boulot...

----------


## zecreator

Je pense que ce type, en plus d'avoir un problme avec le concept de "travail" en gnral, doit avoir quelques soucis de type sociaux-psychologiques. Pour une fois, je donne raison  l'employeur... Faut pas abuser non plus. Quand on sait le nombre de personnes qui cherchent du boulot, et lui qui se vante d'avoir rien fout pendant des annes, avec un salaire assez large, c'est juste scandaleux.

----------


## VivienD

Attendez un peu. Pendant six annes ouvres, chacune comprenant en moyenne quarante-neuf semaines ouvres, durant chacune desquelles le contrat prvoyait en tout quarante heures de travail (sans compter les heures supplmentaires), personne dans l'entreprise n'a remarqu ni son ternelle oisivet, ni ses absences frquentes, alors qu'il tait employ au dpartement d'assurance qualit et pay quatre-vingt-quinze mille dollars amricains par an! Il n'a rien fichu pendant presque douze mille heures mais a quand mme reu en tout cinq cent soixante-dix mille dollars!  :8O: 

Je suis sidr! non seulement par le je-m'en-foutisme lgendaire de FOF mais aussi par l'employeur qui a laiss passer a pendant autant de temps!  :8O:

----------


## Clement.Nico

Ca ressemble a une news du Gorafi ...
Si c'est vrai, j'aimerais savoir comment ca a t dcouvert, et pourquoi il n'a que 200k sur son compte en vivant chez ces parents.

Le soucis vient plus du fait qu'il est toujours chez ces parent et joue  Lol au lieu de faire des choses plus constructive, pltot que de d'avoir automatiser ces tches.




> Je pense que ce type, en plus d'avoir un problme avec le concept de "travail" en gnral, doit avoir quelques soucis de type sociaux-psychologiques. Pour une fois, je donne raison  l'employeur... Faut pas abuser non plus. Quand on sait le nombre de personnes qui cherchent du boulot, et lui qui se vante d'avoir rien fout pendant des annes, avec un salaire assez large, c'est juste scandaleux.


Depuis l'invention de la machine  vapeur,  le but est de supprimer le travail de l'homme pour qu'il soit libre du travail. Rien de scandaleux.

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

Moi je reste sceptique... Je n'ai jamais vu de programme sachant programmer, ou tout du moins comprendre un cahier des charges pour en faire de l'UML et encore moins du code source.
Ajoutons  a que les sources de cet article sont bien fragiles... un post reddit supprim... bref sans plus de preuves a me semble plus faux que vrai.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Je pense que ce type, en plus d'avoir un problme avec le concept de "travail" en gnral, doit avoir quelques soucis de type sociaux-psychologiques. Pour une fois, je donne raison  l'employeur... Faut pas abuser non plus. Quand on sait le nombre de personnes qui cherchent du boulot, et lui qui se vante d'avoir rien fout pendant des annes, avec un salaire assez large, c'est juste scandaleux.


96k$ c'est pas beaucoup pour SDE dans la Silicon Valley, la mdiane est  110k$. Par contre pour du QA elle est peut tre un peu plus faible.

----------


## zecreator

> Attendez un peu. Pendant six annes ouvres, chacune comprenant en moyenne quarante-neuf semaines ouvres, durant chacune desquelles le contrat prvoyait en tout quarante heures de travail (sans compter les heures supplmentaires), personne dans l'entreprise n'a remarqu ni son ternelle oisivet, ni ses absences frquentes, alors qu'il tait employ au dpartement d'assurance qualit et pay quatre-vingt-quinze mille dollars amricains par an! Il n'a rien fichu pendant presque douze mille heures mais a quand mme reu en tout cinq cent soixante-dix mille dollars! 
> 
> Je suis sidr! non seulement par le je-m'en-foutisme lgendaire de FOF mais aussi par l'employeur qui a laiss passer a pendant autant de temps!


Les mecs qui ne veulent pas bosser sont souvent trs forts pour ne pas le montrer. Si en plus, comme il est indiqu dans l'article, il ne faisait partie d'aucune quipe, et tait isol, il aurait pu continuer comme a pendant 20 ans. J'en connais au bureau qui brassent de l'air depuis 25 ans, qu'on en vient mme  se demander quelle est sa fonction. Mais dans une boite de 3600 personnes, a passe comme une lettre  la poste.

----------


## benjani13

+1 SkyZoThreaD




> il a choisi dautomatiser toutes ses tches de programmation


On pourrait parler de a plutt que de raconter sa vie? J'aimerai bien savoir quel tait le job pour lequel il a t embauch et en quoi ce job tait totalement automatisable.

----------


## LSMetag

S'il a cr de quoi automatiser ses taches de faon efficace, c'est trs bien. 
Mais  sa place, j'en aurais parl  l'employeur, qui aurait srement bien accueilli le truc pour ensuite travailler sur d'autres projets. Ca aurait aussi permis  la bote de s'largir/s'innover avec les bnfices dgags. Et aussi d'embaucher.

Moi je le plains plutt, sans pour autant le soutenir. Passer 6 ans chez ses parents,  ne faire que jouer  LOL, sans amis, srement avec le regard vindicatif des collgues, a doit tre horrible, mme avec tout l'argent du monde. 
Me concernant, j'ai t contraint de faire une pause de 3 ans pour maladie, tant malgr tout dans mon propre appart et continuant  suivre l'actualit et coder un petit peu. Et j'ai dj trouv a assez horrible (je voulais dj retourner au boulot au bout de 2 semaines).

Pour moi, jamais de jeux en ligne. Ca bouffe le peu de vie sociale qu'on peut s'offrir. Et LOL, c'est impitoyable (j'ai connu une administrateur, les newbs sont facilement bannis), et pas un jeu pour faire amis-amis.

----------


## zecreator

> On pourrait parler de a plutt que de raconter sa vie? J'aimerai bien savoir quel tait le job pour lequel il a t embauch et en quoi ce job tait totalement automatisable.


Franchement, je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut automatiser,  part de l'exploitation de donnes de masse. Bref, pas trs intressant  creuser. Par contre, est-ce que certains parmis nous on dj utiliser des mthodes similaires pour allger leur charge de travail, et pourquoi, l on peut tre surpris...

----------


## benjani13

> Pour moi, jamais de jeux en ligne. Ca bouffe le peu de vie sociale qu'on peut s'offrir.


* Ce prjug bidon vous a t offert par LSMetag *

----------


## Loceka

> On pourrait parler de a plutt que de raconter sa vie? J'aimerai bien savoir quel tait le job pour lequel il a t embauch et en quoi ce job tait totalement automatisable.


Et comment il a t "dcouvert" aussi.

En gros tous les points intressants ont t occults, c'est ballot.

----------


## Take_No_Prisoners

Ce mec est mon idole.

Il prouve bien que le travail est un concept totalement has been et qu'on pourrait s'en passer et se contenter de recevoir une somme d'argent chaque mois pour vivre dans le vrai sens du terme, profiter de la vie.

----------


## zecreator

> * Ce prjug bidon vous a t offert par LSMetag *


T'as fais du frigo ces 15 dernires annes ? Bien sr que le jeu vido, et le jeu en ligne en particulier, est un enfermement social... T'es tout neuf dans l'informatique ou quoi ?  ::): 
http://www.science-et-vie.com/2014/06/comment-jeu-video-il-rendre-accro

----------


## foetus

> Mais dans une boite de 3600 personnes, a passe comme une lettre  la poste.


Justement  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: , en France, c'est 12 ans  5000 uros/ mois

----------


## zecreator

> Ce mec est mon idole.
> 
> Il prouve bien que le travail est un concept totalement has been et qu'on pourrait s'en passer et se contenter de recevoir une somme d'argent chaque mois pour vivre dans le vrai sens du terme, profiter de la vie.


Isol, sans amis, vivant encore chez ses parents... t'appelle a profiter de la vie ?

----------


## benjani13

> T'as fais du frigo ces 15 dernires annes ? Bien sr que le jeu vido, et le jeu en ligne en particulier, est un enfermement social... T'es tout neuf dans l'informatique ou quoi ? 
> http://www.science-et-vie.com/2014/06/comment-jeu-video-il-rendre-accro


J'arrive pas  deviner si ton message est ironique ou pas... Bref, perso j'ai rarement autant rencontrer de gens (IRL!) que quand je jouais en ligne.

----------


## zecreator

> J'arrive pas  deviner si ton message est ironique ou pas... Bref, perso j'ai rarement autant rencontrer de gens (IRL!) que quand je jouais en ligne.


Les avatars, a compte pas comme des gens hein....  ::):

----------


## gargantua

Le genre d'histoire qu'on voit rgulirement sur le net, et qui sent totalement le truc bidon. 

S'il avait vraiment cr un outils pour automatiser une tche "humaine", il lui suffirait de monter a boite et de vendre le dit logiciel : il serait riche en quelques mois. 


Bref, un gros fake.

----------


## VivienD

> Les mecs qui ne veulent pas bosser sont souvent trs forts pour ne pas le montrer. Si en plus, comme il est indiqu dans l'article, il ne faisait partie d'aucune quipe, et tait isol, il aurait pu continuer comme a pendant 20 ans. J'en connais au bureau qui brassent de l'air depuis 25 ans, qu'on en vient mme  se demander quelle est sa fonction. Mais dans une boite de 3600 personnes, a passe comme une lettre  la poste.


Il y a quand mme des limites  toute chose. Dans l'article, FOF prcise qu'il allait tous les jours en salle de gym pendant le travail. Le/la/les rceptionniste(s) aurai(en)t d se douter de quelque chose avec ses alles et venues pendant les heures de boulot.

----------


## Zirak

> Les avatars, a compte pas comme des gens hein....


T'as aussi le droit de rencontrer les gens derrire les avatars hein...  :;): 

Perso je suis comme Benjani13, aujourd'hui, j'ai plus d'amis venant de Wow (entre autre), que du boulot, ou de l'cole, ou de je ne sais o.

Et mme si je ne joue plus aux MMO (et la grosse majorit d'entre eux non plus), nous sommes toujours en contact, on continue de se voir irl, on passe des vacances ensembles, on se fait des bouffes au resto, on va aux mariages des uns, faire des travaux chez les autres, etc. etc. 

Bref, je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais faire de plus avec des amis ne venant pas de jeux vidos ? 


Il faut arrter de considrer les jeux-vidos  partir des gros clichs qu'on lit dans la presse et les mdias en gnral, non, le joueur de MMO, n'est pas forcment un obse asocial qui meurent devant son cran, au bout de 48h sans manger ni dormir, si tu ne vas pas le surveiller...  ::roll::

----------


## Gannox

Il suffit juste de trouver un juste milieu : des moments pour jouer, d'autres pour travailler, d'autres pour sortir, etc ...

Et puis honntement la plupart des joueurs ne vivent pas comme ce monsieur FOF, c'est--dire isols et sans amis. Beaucoup ont une copine  ct par exemple, ou encore jouent l'aprem et sortent le soir aussi ou inversement. C'est pas une bonne ide de faire une gnralit sur un cas pareil. C'est mme un peu stupide d'ailleurs.

----------


## 23JFK

Si le mec tait balze au point de pouvoir programmer un programme qui sache programmer, je ne crois pas qu'il aurait oubli sa comptence au point de ne plus savoir coder, et son programme vaudrait des millions. Son poste devait plutt tre dans la catgorie job  la con pour VDM qui ne sert vritablement  rien au point d'en avoir t oubli par les RH... Dans le domaine des assurances a devient crdible.

----------


## zecreator

> Beaucoup ont une copine  ct par exemple...


Dsol, je ne peux pas rater a. Quand tu dis " cot", tu veux dire  cot, sur le canap,  attendre que son copain ait fini, en rlant  ::):

----------


## bizulk

J'ai du mal  croire tout cette histoire, et si elle a exist elle ne renferme qu'un fond vrit.
Ceci dit il aura eu le mrite d'avoir boss pour se faciliter la vie par la suite, ce qui est le rflexe de bon nombre d'entre nous (dv) et qui est au contraire plutt bien vu (bon lui il l'a cach pour tre peinard).

D'autres gens se dbrouillent pour qu'on fasse le boulot  leur place, et poussent mme le vice  jouer les petits chefs pas contents. ::roll::  Et le rsultat des efforts de tous leur est pourtant attribu...

Le seul reproche que je lui ferai c'est de s'tre repos sur ses lauriers.

----------


## Gannox

> Dsol, je ne peux pas rater a. Quand tu dis " cot", tu veux dire  cot, sur le canap,  attendre que son copain ait fini, en rlant


Hahaha effectivement ces joueurs-l existent aussi srement  ::lol::  mais bon, pas de gnralits comme je l'ai dit prcdemment  :8-):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Par contre, est-ce que certains parmis nous on dj utiliser des mthodes similaires pour allger leur charge de travail, et pourquoi, l on peut tre surpris...


Moi, je dois avoir 400 scripts python sur ma bcane qui automatise 25% de mon boulot
34 macro qui me code 30% de programme
Un bot qui m'vite de rpondre  40% de mails

Le boulot en moins j'en profite pour surfer sur le net et m'instruire/me former  des langages/bibliothques qui n'ont parfois aucun rapport avec le projet. Quoique sa me donne une bien meilleur ouverture sur les possibilits technique d'une techno, j'arrive assez souvent  contourner les limitations d'une techno en empruntant une technique utilis dans une autre par exemple.

Quelque exemple de tache automatisable:
Le pc s'allume automatiquement 20 minutes avant que j'arrive et lance les logiciels dont j'ai besoin
La mise en production pareil 100% automatique
Les tests pareil 100% automatique, si mon programme plante tout est logg, j'ai un parser qui m'analyse tous sa si il voit quelque chose de pas normale il me notifie
Mes bibliothques/mes objets/mes fonctions que j'ai cod et que je code, je les rutilises
La techno que j'ai cre me compile mes partie de code que je modifie en temps rel sur un serveur, j'ai aucun pas de temps de compilation et les erreurs s'affiche en temps rel
Mon programme se met  jour tous seul sans devoir rebooter les processus et si sa crash, mon parser de log m'avertie.

----------


## XanatosAO

Jour de grve = jour de troll ?
Comment faire un programme qui automatise tout sur 6 ans ? rien n'volue dans cette bote ?  ::weird:: 

Dans ma bote, j'automatise un certain nombre de tches, mais moi je suis trop bte pour le dire  mon boss  ::aie:: 
Et mme en automatisant une bonne partie du TAF, j'imagine pas le nombre de "IF" pour grer tous les cas de figures, tous les cas clients, etc. Impossible  faire quoi.

----------


## Traroth2

Si cette histoire tait vraie, bravo au mec, champion ! Je ne comprends mme pas pourquoi il a t licenci, puisque son systme marchait tellement bien qu'il a pu se tourner les pouces pendant 6 ans, avec son boulot fait. Bon, il aurait d viter de perdre ses comptences...

Mais bon, c'est un fake, de toutes manires.

----------


## Aelins

moi j'aurais surtout vir son chef qui n'a rien remarqu !

----------


## Invit

J'avoue que sur une mission trop longue dure en SSII, j'ai tenu un blog, particip trs activement  divers forums, entretenu mes nombreuses relations pistolaires, entretenu mon compte meetic, etc...
Il y a des jours o je ne devais mme pas travailler plus de 5 minutes, le temps de consulter mes mails.
Feignant ? Oui et non.
J'avais 2 semaines pour coder une procdure que je faisais tranquillement en 3 jours et avec flicitation du jury. (et je ne suis pas un gnie  ::mouarf:: )
J'ai dj demander du travail :  ok, on en reparle mercredi. C'tait un vendredi...
Et puis, des fois, on prfrait me garder  rien faire car il y a avait un projet dans 3 semaines. Si je sortais de ce compte, c'est sr qu'ils n'auraient pas russi  me ravoir et auraient du former une nouvelle personne.
Qui est coupable ? Moi? Oui, d'une certaine faon, de m'tre contenter d'un job absurde et de m'tre laisser aller.
Le client ? Oui, aussi, comment ne pas se rendre compte qu'une personne n'a rien  faire, en plus, quand elle le fait savoir.
J'ai tenu 3 ans comme a et j'ai eu une vie sociale trs active et panouissante mais une vie professionnelle dbile !

J'ai eu aussi un autre travail dbile et sans intrt : mes tches taient tellement simples, que je les ai codes  90%, juste besoin de lancer le script au coup de tlphone. Cette fois l, j'ai juste tenu trois mois. Et j'tais trs bien pay.
La faute  l'employeur qui avait mal dfini son annonce et qui demandait un dba senior pour faire des tches de bases qui ne demandaient pas vraiment de grosses connaissances, ni d'exprience. 
Un stagiaire consciencieux aurait trs bien pu faire ma job.

Mais je vous rassure, j'ai eu de belles expriences tout de mme.

----------


## LSMetag

> * Ce prjug bidon vous a t offert par LSMetag *


Je rectifie. Je ne joue jamais  des MMORPG ou des jeux en comptition. Trop d'investissement, en plus du boulot.

Et pour LOL, l'administratrice est peut-tre isole, mais elle elle ne plaisantait pas.

----------


## LSMetag

> Jour de grve = jour de troll ?
> Comment faire un programme qui automatise tout sur 6 ans ? rien n'volue dans cette bote ? 
> 
> Dans ma bote, j'automatise un certain nombre de tches, mais moi je suis trop bte pour le dire  mon boss 
> Et mme en automatisant une bonne partie du TAF, j'imagine pas le nombre de "IF" pour grer tous les cas de figures, tous les cas clients, etc. Impossible  faire quoi.


En tout cas, dans 2 botes o j'ai boss, 8 ans plus tard j'apprends que rien n'a chang ! Donc oui, si tu es affect  des tches rptitives, c'est possible.

----------


## remotesolo

> dpartement d'assurance qualit


Voil l'explication de l'automatisation qui passe inaperue.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## GrandFather

Il a publi les sources de son programme quelque part ? Je demande a seulement par curiosit professionnelle, bien videmment...  ::aie::

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> On pourrait parler de a plutt que de raconter sa vie? J'aimerai bien savoir quel tait le job pour lequel il a t embauch et en quoi ce job tait totalement automatisable.


Effectivement.

D'ailleurs, pour moi, a ressemble plus  du troll qu' une info srieuse, ou alors son boulot tait si simple qu'on peut se demander pourquoi il a t embauch.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Mme si c'est peut tre faux et romanc, la perte de comptences guette beaucoup de dveloppeurs pourtant. Dans ce mtier et peut tre plus que les autres, il faut pouvoir rester dans le coup en suivant un peu ce qui se fait, voir des nouveaux outils, effectuer sa veille technologique en somme.

J'ai par exemple dj vu des dveloppeurs qui sont dpasss niveau Web ou autres, en gros ils ont acquis des bonnes comptences il y a quelques annes mais qui sont devenues obsoltes au fil du temps. Ca se cultive. On m'avait dit par exemple que certaines pratiques comme "ne se concentrer que sur un langage, ne faire que a et ignorer le reste..." c'est une voie de garage. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut connatre sur le bout des doigts tout langage, tout framework, toute mthode de dveloppement mais on m'a par exemple fait la remarque au travail : pourquoi tu lis des articles sur NodeJS? On utilise pas a et on utilisera probablement jamais a ici. Voil l'exemple typique de personnes qui se trouveront has been.

----------


## Excellion

C'est souvent ce qui arrive dans les pays o la main d'oeuvre est bon march. On ne cherche absolument pas  optimiser son temps de travail, puisque a ne cote pas cher.

Au final, on n'avait pas vraiment besoin de lui, puisqu'un programme pouvait le faire. Mais, les entreprises ne vont pas chercher plus loin, que d'embaucher une personne et la laisser vgter l. Il me semble qu'un mdia britannique avait mis les mmes critiques sur le cot trs bas de la main d'oeuvre anglaise, qui empchait la recherche des meilleures solutions, contrairement  l'ennemi hrditaire qui se trouve de l'autre ct de la Manche... :-)

Maintenant, il a t particulirement bte de ne rien faire. Il y a toujours quelque chose  amliorer, changer, optimiser... Et cela permet de rester dans la course...

----------


## tchize_

Ca sent le bon gros troll qui va sur reddit et crie 'j'ai t pay  rien foutre 95.000 par an et maintenant je suis riche donc je m'en fou'. N'importe quoi.

----------


## gagaches

a sent franchement l'intox mais rsumons :

"Les tests ont tous t concluants. Je navais pas damis au bureau donc personne ne me parlait en dehors de mon boss et,  quelques occasions, des dveloppeurs pour les logiciels que je testais"

il teste des logiciels donc procdure de test j'imagine.
Si on imagine des logiciels de SI avec une dure de vie importante, il a automatis tous les tests (techniques, fonctionnels, recette) des logiciels.

on lui demandait des rsultats sous +Xtemps et il les fournissait.

ce que je trouve dingue, c'est son responsable et le manque de gestion de cette boite.
Aprs, franchement, je ne vois pas le mal  rien foutre aprs avoir tout automatis. Au contraire ...

a veut dire COMBIEN de collgues qui font le mme taf qui, eux, font tout  la main de manire stupide ?

A sa place, je reprends toute mon automatisation avant de me barrer ... et je monte ma boite :
"conomisez 45k$/an -> prestation externe  50k$/an pour les tests" ... qu'il rend automatique.
L'argent rentre facilement, il dmarche d'autres clients pour faire pareil ... et voila.

Ce qui est triste c'est l'addiction dans laquelle il est tomb.

----------


## joublie

S'il a fallu environ cinq ans et demi pour que sa hirarchie s'aperoive qu'il ne travaillait plus rellement, il faudrait y faire le mnage aussi (pensez  la hirarchie de Jrme Kerviel). Ceci dit, cette histoire me parat totalement invraisemblable.

----------


## Yorenzo

Cette histoire est surraliste, soit c'est du fake soit c'est une drle d' "entreprise technologique rpute"  :8O: 

Je dirais simplement qu'automatiser ses tches rptitives est la base  du travail d'informaticien, ce n'est en rien une tare, cela permet un gain de productivit et dgage du temps pour l'auto-formation. 
Par contre, effectivement, si un travail tait 100% automatisable, il serait attribu  une machine et non  un humain qui joue aux jeux vido etc.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pomalaix

Les poissons d'avril ont sacrment du retard, cette anne ! Ils sont livrs par la SNCF peut-tre ?

Nanmoins, si on transpose cette fiction dans la ralit franaise d'une SSII quelconque, le gars serait irrprochable puisqu'on lui aurait serin depuis le dbut "tu n'es pas pay  l'heure, tu es pay pour faire un certain travail dans ta journe".

----------


## BufferBob

> On est tous feignants. Mais de l  devenir compltement dconnect de la ralit pendant les heures de boulot...


oui je suis assez d'accord, ceux qui ne sont pas feignants en gnral c'est qu'ils sont pas suffisamment malins pour automatiser intelligemment, si l'humain se gargarisait de son amour pour le travail sans jamais rien automatiser on en serait encore  cultiver les champs  la main

mais comme tu dis jouer pendant les heures de boulot au point d'tre compltement dconnect c'est une erreur monumentale,  minima mme en jouant au boulot il aurait pu continuer  faire des trucs plus intressants de manire perso, c'est vraiment nul

quant  ce qu'il devrait faire dornavant... si il a le moyen de refaire le mme coup tant mieux pour lui, voire peut-tre mme si il est vraiment malin se mettre  son compte et automatiser tout ce qu'il peut
pour moi le vrai problme ici c'est qu'un tel poste existait, et la raction de sa boite est logique finalement, si un ordinateur peut faire son job, c'est que son poste ne se justifie pas tant que a, donc on le supprime et on verra ventuellement  l'automatiser comme toto le faisait

----------


## captaindidou

Joli conte auquel j'ai bien du mal  croire...

Demandez-moi pourquoi.

----------


## rawsrc

> Demandez-moi pourquoi.


Pourquoi ?    ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

Ca ressemble effectivement  une news du Gorafi,  peu prs  tous les niveaux, je serais curieux de connatre le degr de vrit de cette histoire.

----------


## BufferBob

il suffit de suivre la route de briques jaunes, la discussion originelle est ici :
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerque...after_6_years/

donc finalement, la seule source dont on dispose c'est le rcit de l'intress lui-mme, a peut tre vrai et ahurissant comme a peut tre un gros bobard,  chacun de se faire son opinion

----------


## GrandFather

C'est parfaitement plausible, pour peu qu'il s'agisse d'un grand compte  la structure trs cloisonne, et avec un management distant ; le genre de bote dans laquelle un mec cossard et un peu fut peut passer sous le radar pendant des annes...

----------


## cantador

il peut tenter de se faire embaucher par l'diteur de League of Legends :;):

----------


## captaindidou

> Pourquoi ?


Parce que ! Et pourquoi pas, d'abord ?  :;): 

Le dveloppeur dit avoir t embauch dans un service assurance qualit.

De deux choses, l'une.

Soit, il faisait de l'assurance-qualit, et auquel cas, il tait impliqu dans un projet ou une dmarche d'amlioration de la qualit.
Il tait donc amen  communiquer le fruit de son travail rgulirement. Il ne peut pas avoir alors travaill que 50 h en 6 ans. Ce serait plutt 50 h / sem qu'il a pu ou aurait tre amen  faire.

Soit il avait un poste de simple contrleur qualit. Il tait donc l encore amen  collaborer avec les quipes projet de dveloppement. Il n'est pas tonnant alors qu'il dispose d'un arsenal d'outils de mtrologie automatique comme 99 % des contrleurs-qualit. Je ne vois pas alors en quoi, il pourrait se dmarquer. Dans ce dernier cas, j'imagine que 95 000 $ / an, c'est bien pay. Mais vous me direz que cela dpend du cot de la vie sur place. Certes. A confirmer.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pendant 6 longues annes, il avait un responsable hirarchique et des collgues avec lesquels il collaborait. Et tout le monde s'est, d'aprs ce que l'on comprend, satisfait de son travail. Cela signifie alors qu'il tait comptent. Pourquoi le licencier ? Pourquoi n'a-t'il pas trouv un travail similaire ?

D'autre part, il affirme avoir tout oubli de la programmation en 6 ans ... alors qu'il ajoute que 



> Jai toujours aim le dveloppement logiciel


et avoir besoin de rtudier lalgorithmie... les bases de la programmation, quoi, pas moins.
D'aprs ma propre exprience, c'est impossible. C'est comme le vlo, a ne s'oublie pas. Les comptences acquises ne s'oublient pas dans les grandes largeurs.

Peut-tre avons-nous plutt affaire avec un salari qui a bien peu de confiance en lui, peut-tre ...



```
Et personne ne sen soucie vraiment. Les tests ont tous t concluants.  Je navais pas damis au bureau donc personne ne me parlait en dehors de mon boss et,  quelques occasions, des dveloppeurs pour les logiciels que je testais
```

Mais cette affirmation est suspecte. Elle vise  justifier que son inconsistance soit reste inaperue.
Mais en voulant trop en faire, il se gourre de public. Ce ne sont pas les amis de bureau qui jugent votre travail mais vos collgues ( moins que ce soit une coquille de traduction). Qu'importe le vocabulaire pour dsigner ses collgues, il tait forcment le maillon d'une chane d'oprationnelle. Donc, il satisfaisait ses collgues. Sinon, il tait au placard et alors, sa oisivet n'tait pas de son fait mais celui de sa hirarchie.
Manifestement, ce n'est pas une phrase de bonne foi. C'est pourquoi, je pense finalement que c'est un canular ou de la mythomanie.

----------


## captaindidou

> C'est parfaitement plausible, pour peu qu'il s'agisse d'un grand compte  la structure trs cloisonne, et avec un management distant ; le genre de bote dans laquelle un mec cossard et un peu fut peut passer sous le radar pendant des annes...


On appelle alors a : "tre au placard"

Car si son suprieur hirarchique ne s'en soucie pas, c'est qu'il n'a pas besoin de lui... et le licenciement n'est pas de la faute au salari.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un pouvoir se venter de n'avoir travaill 50 h en 6 ans  l'insu de sa hirarchie et de ses collgues. Et je ne vois pas comment cela peut tre possible  moins peut-tre que la bote soit en dcrpitude. Ce qui n'est ici manifestement pas le cas surtout au pays de l'oncle Sam dont on connait les mthodes de management, le got pour l'efficacit organisationnelle et le don de soi au travail, inspir du protestantisme.

----------


## Zirak

> surtout au pays de l'oncle Sam dont on connait les mthodes de management, le got pour l'efficacit organisationnelle et le don de soi au travail, inspir du protestantisme.


C'est vrai que rien ne passe inaperu aux USA : 

http://www.franceinfo.fr/vie-quotidi...n-chine-221959

Le mec a quand mme russi  ne rien faire de ses journes en faisant sous-traiter son boulot  un chinois pour 1/5me de son salaire pendant des mois.

Mais tu as raison, du coup on peut dire qu'il avait le got pour l'efficacit organisationnelle.  ::mouarf:: 


Quand on lit a, je ne dis pas que l'histoire de cette news est vrai, mais cela permet d'avoir un dbut de doute. xD

----------


## matthius

Vous n'y tes pas du tout. Un moteur peut crer un logiciel  partir de l'analyse.
Ceci a t partag depuis 2008 :
http://dtra.fr/

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

N'aurait-il pas pu  avouer  avouer  son employeur qu'il n'avait plus rien  faire lorsqu'il avait toute automatiser ses tches ?

    Qui sait peut-tre que a aurait t bien vu .  Trouve dommage qu'il n'est vu que l'argent et le faite de ne rien faire  tout en gagnant de l'argent.   mon avis, c'est pour a qu'il a t licenci et non pour avoir  automatiser les tches 

 Je suis triste pour lui c'est vraiment dommage .

 Que pensez-vous ? 

  Salutations

----------


## RyzenOC

Moi je connais des snateurs et des dputes pay qui ne se rende meme plus sur leurs lieu de travail (vous savez ces sances qui se droule laprs midi), j'en connais mme qui font en plus un 2eme boulot (euro-dputs) qui applique la mme stratgie.
Ces hommes  force ne savent plus servir leurs pays, mais malheureusement il ne sont pas virs.


je connais aussi des scnaristes et des ralisateurs qui eux aussi ont on automatis leurs travail, ils ressortent la mme soupe a chacune de leurs nouvelle "cration".

----------


## champy

On a tous des petit robots, script, ... qui excute les tches qui nous emmerde, exemple mon DA qui veut son dcompte temps par code analytique que y'as que lui qui comprend.  ::calim2:: 

On lui explique que c'est nul, que l'on a un Redmine et qu'il n'as cas se faire un affichage perso mais non il lui faut sont tableau Excel (ou qu'il nous laisse une heure sur notre charge de travail pour lui faire).  ::ptdr:: 
Bas du coup tu cres des champs perso dans Redmine (code analytique), tu les valorise sur tous les projets, tu cres un robot qui extrait chaque mois via l'API Redmine les donnes de temps et qui cre  la vol le fichier Excel de m... Et qui lui envoie par mail avec un delta Random de 5 jours sinon c'est trop flagrant, mme les robots doivent pouvoir tre en retard  ::): 
Mais surtout tu le dit pas au DA et tu lui fais bien comprendre que remplir son truc tous les mois sa te casse les c...  Il s'en veut (ho pas beaucoup) tu gagnes en pression (car c'est toujours un jeu de pression).  :8-): 


L'autre gros morceau c'est l'intgration continue, quand tu mets les mains la dedans tu te rends vraiment compte d'un nombre de chose qui peuvent tre automatis.

Aprs il est vident que le programme : generate app -specification=SpcifDeOufRedigerParDesIngPasInformatitien.docx n'existeras jamais  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

J'ai plutt l'impression d'une caricature du mtier de dv, un dveloppement peut tre rapide ou long selon les bug ou des programmes qui seront rutilis, mais bon mme s'il avait programm un programme qui programme  sa place il tait tout de mme  son poste pour surveiller le travail de son programme, comme d'autres mtier de surveillance o le mec reste assis ou fait ronde ( rien glander ?).

----------


## Besson68

C'est un vrai petit gnie, rendez vous compte qu'il as programm toute ses taches il les as automatiss c'est dingue a !!!!

quelle est le dveloppeur qui as le courage de proposer cela  un patron pour lui faire gagn du temps et de l'argent !!!

Perso je trouve que c'est l'entreprise qui est idiote, car non seulement elle n'as pas dtect le petit gnie et de plus apparemment ont fait ce que l'ont veux dans cette boite personne surveille bonjour la scurit.

----------


## Traroth2

Ce qui me sidre, c'est que dans cette histoire, le type a fait son travail, tellement bien que personne ne lui a parl pendant 6 ans. Mais il n'en a pas chi en le faisant, ce travail. Et donc, il y a plein de gens qui trouvent normal qu'il se fasse virer. C'est hallucinant ! Le syndrome du larbin dans toute son horreur !

Et oui, je vois comme tout le monde que l'histoire est invraisemblable.

----------


## MikaPosay

mon avis celui ci  pris le mauvais choix que d'automatiser ses programmes informatique et donc de perdre toute base constituante ,en partant du basique aux complexe ,et en perdant du temps  "Joue  ligue of legend"et ne rien faire d'autre que de boire des bires  ,donc moi je me pose la question suivantes,pourquoi si quelqu'un de suffisamment intelligent avec des bases et mme plus que des bases ,aurait perdu du temps  rien que de la btise ,parc- que moi franchement  sa place aux lieux d'automatiser mes programmes informatique ,j'en ferais peut-tre un peu certe ,mais de l  ne plus rien faire quand mme...Moi je continuerai  faire d'autre programmes pour moi et d'autre personnes de mon entourage....Pour ne jamais oublie les bases fondamentalistes.

----------


## Invit

> quelle est le dveloppeur qui as le courage de proposer cela  un patron pour lui faire gagn du temps et de l'argent !!!


Tu veux une liste ?
Entre ceux qui ont peur de prcariser leur job, ceux qui n'ont pas de couilles pour faire avancer rellement les choses, ceux qui pense que a marche comme a mme si c'est dbile alors on n'y touche pas, etc...
Trs courant, mme si sur papier le gain est massif.

----------


## Saverok

cette histoire me semble tre un fake total
aucun job ne peut tre automatis  100% pendant 6 ans surtout un poste rmunr 95000$/an
si c'tait possible, a se saurait depuis longtemps

Automatiser une partie de son travail, assurment
mais la totalit ?  ::weird:: 
Surtout que cela signifie que son job n'a jamais volu en 6 ans et a, j'ai beaucoup de mal  la croire

de ce que j'ai compris, il tait contrleur qualit donc automatiser des tests, c'est un peu la base.
par contre, les tests voluent car les programmes voluent
de mme, les donnes ne sont jamais stables donc il y a sans arrt des ajustements  faire.
sans oubli qu'avec le temps, on a d lui confier d'autres programmes  tester car on ne teste pas uniquement la mme application pendant 6 ans.

j'arrte l car il y a tellement d'incohrence dans cette histoire que je vais me retrouver  crire un roman en guise de post...

----------


## stalacta

Bizarre, nous ne sommes pas le 1er Avril, a a tout d'une histoire juste  la limite entre le plausible et l'invraisemblable ! Et puis le jean-foutiste geek qui joue  LOL et vit encore chez ses parents  30 ans a parat tellement clich !

Sinon en soi c'est pas vraiment un problme pour l'entreprise si le travail qu'elle demandait tait fait... c'est juste le dveloppeur qui s'tait bien gard de dire que ses tches taient automatisables. Il n'y a pas tant de problmes que a au final, c'est histoire est surtout plus marrante et insolite qu'autre chose, bien que je doute de sa vracit !

----------


## ChristianRoberge

Bof!  Pas beaucoup de piti pour lui... Si tu choisis l'informatique, tu choisis un mtier en perptuelle volution o tu DOIS te renouveler  chaque 5  7 ans!. Encore moins de flicitations  son employeur et aux superviseurs de ce type. D'aprs moi, il y en a plusieurs autres qui devraient le suivre au chmage...

----------


## Invit

Cool

----------


## Glutinus

Je ne sais pas s'il devait vraiment dvelopper dans les tches qu'il faisait quotidiennement.

C'tait peut-tre just un "tech guy" qui devait faire des calculs sur excel avec quelques macro, et qui a fait une "macromacro". On sait pas exactement, y a des millions de postes d'informaticiens dans le monde, l'article ou ce FOF devrait prciser galement ce qu'il faisait.

C'est vrai que la situation est complexe. Dans un monde idal, il serait all voir son patron, et s'ensuivrait ce dialogue :
- Regarde boss, ce que je dois faire tant que je suis sur ce poste, j'ai mis 3 mois  l'automatiser. Et si on faisait pareil avec un autre ?
- Mais c'est trop cool ! Tiens, prends cette augment' de +20% tu l'as amplement mrit au vu des tracas que tu nous fais gagner. On fait pareil avec le service juridique ? Si a continue dans 3 ans tu seras DSI.

Mais dans la vrit, il y a des fortes chances qu'on le traite de malfrat, de tricheur, etc. Chose qu'on a faite quand on s'est aperu dans 6 ans. Sa situation n'est pas glorieuse, maintenant le truc c'est qu'il ne sait plus trop coder...

Le fait qu'il soit pay $95.000 ne regarde que lui et sa boite, elle a estim que c'tait le cot. Quand j'ai commenc  bosser, on se disait bien que les DBAs taient de sacrs br*nleurs et qu'ils taient pay plus qu'un chef de projet (c'tait des rumeurs d'il y a dix ans je prcise, honntement je ne connais pas le salaire d'un DBA ni toutes les tches qu'il effectue par jour).

En toute honntet je ne sais pas ce que j'aurai fait  sa place. J'ai t dans des situations parallles, pas exactement pareil. Par exemple on devait faire du suivi de prod, y avait une chaine classique A > B > C etc. et vers la fin du mois on repassait des traitements donc il fallait envoyer des mails pour faire excuter  la prod A, puis E, puis Ebis, puis C, puis K...

J'avais identifi des bouts de process qui se rptaient et je voulais renvoyer des chaines d'ordonnanceur de fin de mois, qui nous aurait conomis du stress et des astreintes (mal payes) entre le 25 et le 30 du mois. Rsultat : on n'y touche pas, on n'a pas le budget, a va tre dcommissionn dans quelques mois (propos tenus pendant plus de 5 ans, et si a se trouve le projet survivote encore malgr le fait qu'on avait de moins en moins de moyens... un administrateur  mi-temps, des astreintes gratuites, et limite on voulait nous supprimer les crans pour monitorer...).

Mes chaines automatises taient prtes  une mise en production, d'ailleurs j'aurais d les passer en douce comme me l'a conseill el_slapper aprs coup. Mais bon, le boulot de merde, a m'a ramolli le cerveau - je comprends parfaitement ce FOF, j'en serai pas  jouer  LOL pendant 6 ans non plus. Aprs, l'appli tait trs attendue, et je pense que le fait de ne rien bouger permettait aux chefs d'quipe de faire leur petite guguerre en interne. Et l pour le coup, en tant que petites mains, on tait que des petits pions...

Aller plus vite a fait flipper. En stage (non informatique), le chef de service avait dit en rigolant que si j'avais pas rattrap les 5 mois de retard sur les dossiers, il ne validerait pas mon stage d'un mois. Rsultat : en deux semaines tout tait fait, ou du moins envoy et j'tais en attente des retours de dossiers... Et pourtant je n'avais pas automatis informatiquement. Pas la main.

Mais industrialis le process. Au lieu de traiter les dossiers un  un, j'ai pr-rempli tous les dossiers, puis tri par date (la date indiquait quels outils je devais utiliser par la suite). Certains outils n'tant pas dispos (une grosse machine pour tout l'tage), si elle tait pas dispo je retournai  mon poste faire la suite au lieu de faire la queue comme chaque employ qui attendait les bras croiss avec UN dossier.

J'y suis rest qu'un mois en stage, prime de 350 euros, rattrap 5 mois de travail d'une CDI, encore heureux sinon mon chef de service m'aurait pris  l'anne  ::aie:: 




> J'avoue que sur une mission trop longue dure en SSII, j'ai tenu un blog, particip trs activement  divers forums, entretenu mes nombreuses relations pistolaires, entretenu mon compte meetic, etc...


Ha ?
Moi j'tais sur AdopteUnMec :p
Bon, je n'avais pas trop de succs.
Du coup je passais mon temps sur des sites de sduction,  apprendre  draguer. Facilement a pouvait monter  3 ou 4h de forum par jour.
Bon pas un super ROI mais suprieur  0 ;-)

Sur la mission dont je parle au-dessus. Paradoxalement on avait beaucoup de "boulot" ou du moins de tches  faire ou du moins de mails  envoyer  la minute,  certaines priodes du mois, et le jour d'aprs c'tait le nant, je priai juste que mon chef soit l quand j'arrive et qu'il n'y ait pas de plantage, ce qui signifiait qu'il se barrait  17h et moi  17h10...

----------


## Manu0086

a m'a l'air bien bidon...

Automatiser de la programmation... a n'a aucun sens, surtout pour la dure de travail qu'il dit avoir effectue...

En fait le type, il s'appelle Cron Tab, s'il a t vir, a va moins bien marcher maintenant  ::(:

----------


## Mofet75

Je suis dveloppeur et je peux vous assurez (1) qu'on ne peut pas automatiser ses tches de programmation. (2) S'il a automatis des tches c'est qu'il avait un poste d'oprateur et non de programmeur. (3) s'il a russi  automatiser ses tches c'est qu'il tait bon programmeur. (4) la programmation c'est comme le vlo a ne s'oublie pas. (5) la base de programmation ne s'oublie pas, on peut se mettre  la page avec des nouvelles techno en quelque semaine. (6) il n'est pas dit que sa boite avait chang de systme. Donc, le systme n'avait pas chang. Du coup il tait toujours comptent dans son domaine. Aujourd'hui j'ai repris un programme vieux de 14 ans dans ma bote Fait sous vb6 et migr en .net par d'autres dveloppeurs en .net. Ils ont gard la mme structure et la mme logique. Aujourd'hui on est en 2016 et il ne m'a fallu que  journe pour retrouver mes petits et pourtant a fait pas mal de temps que je n'ai pas fait de la vrai programmation. Re-la programmation c'est comme le vlo a ne s'oublie pas. Ce qu'on appris  l'cole c'est toujours dans nos tte a ne soublie pas. (7) ce qui est norme c'est que cette personne ne semblait pas avoir de responsable ni ne rendait compte  personne. On sait trs bien que dans le mtier dans l'informatique et depuis bien longtemps, on est probablement les seuls  rendre compte de notre activit quotidiennement, voir hebdomadairement. C'est rare que le compte rendu se fasse  la fin du mois. (8) Comme il jouait son cerveau n'tait pas au repos ni dconnect. Donc, il faisait travailler ses neurones. A moins que a soit la bire qui l'aurait achev. lol. 

Votre gars n'aurait-il pas une ressemblance  80% avec Homer Simpsons? Parce que HS ne joue pas  Ligue of Legend. lol


Je pense que l'histoire est purement un fantasme. C'est le fantasme du dveloppeur qui est trop charg de boulot et qui aimerait s'chapper de son travail pour se librer de j'en sais quels carcans.

A moins que a soit pour nous occuper! 
Allez au boulot! Tout le monde si vous ne voulez pas ressembler  ce FOF. Et puis le pseudo ne lui ressemble pas. il joue et boit de la bire. Dans son pseudo il y a fish. Donc poisson. Qui dit poisson dit poisson d'avril. Qui dit poisson d'avril dit farce. c'est un peu tir par les cailles tout a....

----------


## matthius

> (1) qu'on ne peut pas automatiser ses tches de programmation. (2) S'il a automatis des tches c'est qu'il avait un poste d'oprateur et non de programmeur. (3) s'il a russi  automatiser ses tches c'est qu'il tait bon programmeur. (4) la programmation c'est comme le vlo a ne s'oublie pas. (5) la base de programmation ne s'oublie pas, on peut se mettre  la page avec des nouvelles techno en quelque semaine. (6) il n'est pas dit que sa boite avait chang de systme. Donc, le systme n'avait pas chang. Du coup il tait toujours comptent dans son domaine. Aujourd'hui j'ai repris un programme vieux de 14 ans dans ma bote Fait sous vb6 et migr en .net par d'autres dveloppeurs en .net. Ils ont gard la mme structure et la mme logique. Aujourd'hui on est en 2016 et il ne m'a fallu que  journe pour retrouver mes petits et pourtant a fait pas mal de temps que je n'ai pas fait de la vrai programmation. Re-la programmation c'est comme le vlo a ne s'oublie pas. Ce qu'on appris  l'cole c'est toujours dans nos tte a ne soublie pas. (7) ce qui est norme c'est que cette personne ne semblait pas avoir de responsable ni ne rendait compte  personne. On sait trs bien que dans le mtier dans l'informatique et depuis bien longtemps, on est probablement les seuls  rendre compte de notre activit quotidiennement, voir hebdomadairement. C'est rare que le compte rendu se fasse  la fin du mois. (8) Comme il jouait son cerveau n'tait pas au repos ni dconnect. Donc, il faisait travailler ses neurones. A moins que a soit la bire qui l'aurait achev. lol.


La programmation permet d'automatiser.
Il est devenu oprateur en automatisant.
Il n'y a pas besoin de programmer pour automatiser. On appelle cela la copie. Il a peut-tre utilis W4 BUSINESS CENTER. www.dtra.fr
Le VRAD est multi-plateformes.

----------


## Zirak

> (7) ce qui est norme c'est que cette personne ne semblait pas avoir de responsable ni ne rendait compte  personne. On sait trs bien que dans le mtier dans l'informatique et depuis bien longtemps, on est probablement les seuls  rendre compte de notre activit quotidiennement, voir hebdomadairement.


Tu t'es cru chez les Dothrakis ? 

"Oui c'est connu..."

Bah non, dsol, dj on est loin d'tre les seuls  rendre compte de nos activits, et mme dans notre branche, on est loin de tous fonctionner comme tu le dcris (moi le premier  ::D: ).

Perso mon compte-rendu d'activit, c'est quand je dis  mon chef que j'ai fini mon dev en-cours, et que je lui demande quel dev je dois attaquer ensuite... 

Aprs, j'ai un fichier, o je note le temps pass sur telle ou telle tche, mais  moins d'un gros point bloquant, pour lequel j'ai besoin de l'appui / de l'avis de mon chef, je ne lui raconte pas quotidiennement ou hebdomadairement ce que je fais. Il sait que je travaille sur tel dveloppement spcifique, mais il sait que si je ne le sollicite pas, c'est que j'avance, et comme je livre trs rarement en retard (sauf si 150 modifs de dernire minutes ^^), il me fait confiance sur ma gestion perso.

Tout cela varie beaucoup suivant les entreprises, suivant que l'on est presta ou interne, et du degr de libert / d'autonomie que l'on possde (et du rang hirarchique), tu ne peux pas en tirer des conclusions gnrales comme celle-l.  :;):

----------


## Mofet75

Si ton chef sait ce que tu fais c'est qu' un moment il y a eu un compte-rendu.
Tu tiens un compte rendu d'activit qu'il soit hebdomadaire ou mensuel ( CRAH ou CRAM). Donc, tu rends compte de ton activit. a sert pour prparer les budgets ou bien la facturation si tu es prestataire.

Chez nous on est pass  la mthode Agile. c'est runion de 15min le matin pour faire le point sur ce qui a t fait la vielle et ce que le dveloppeur va faire dans la journe. et il doit prciser les points bloquants qu'il a rencontr. et c'est pas une histoire de confiance c'est une mthode de travail.

Sans compter que l o tu bosses il y a une personne qui gre le projet. le projet est divis en tche  raliser et rpartie entre quipiers.
a s'appelle de la gestion de projet.

----------


## Glutinus

> Si ton chef sait ce que tu fais c'est qu' un moment il y a eu un compte-rendu.
> Tu tiens un compte rendu d'activit qu'il soit hebdomadaire ou mensuel ( CRAH ou CRAM). Donc, tu rends compte de ton activit. a sert pour prparer les budgets ou bien la facturation si tu es prestataire.
> 
> Chez nous on est pass  la mthode Agile. c'est runion de 15min le matin pour faire le point sur ce qui a t fait la vielle et ce que le dveloppeur va faire dans la journe. et il doit prciser les points bloquants qu'il a rencontr. et c'est pas une histoire de confiance c'est une mthode de travail.
> 
> Sans compter que l o tu bosses il y a une personne qui gre le projet. le projet est divis en tche  raliser et rpartie entre quipiers.
> a s'appelle de la gestion de projet.


La contradiction, c'est juste qu'il n'y a pas de 100% de projets en Agile. Je dirai meme que la majorit des projets sont encore en facturation-budget / mois.

Aprs encore une fois, j'ai le sourire pein qui flotte aux lvres : on fustige ce monsieur sans savoir exactement quelles taient les tches qu'il devait faire. Il avait peut-tre des tches rbarbatives ou rptitives chaque semaine, qu'il a automatises. A ce que j'ai lu, il n'tait pas dveloppeur, mais grait la qualit des livrables. Grosso modo il faisait des tests automatiss. On connait rien du perimeter de son travail, pour moi on peut pas se permettre de critique tant qu'on n'a pas connaissance de tout le sujet.

----------


## baksita

c'est triste mais c'est la ralit. Ce qu'il faut comprendre FOF n'est pas un dveloppeur passionn, sinon aprs avoir automatis ses tches il devait se lancer un projet dans le meme cadre pourrait impressionner l'entreprise.

----------


## Zirak

> Si ton chef sait ce que tu fais c'est qu' un moment il y a eu un compte-rendu.


Non, tu n'as pas lu ce que j'ai crit.

Mon chef sait que je bosse sur le projet X, car c'est lui qui m'a dit de me coller sur le projet X, mais il ne sait pas o j'en suis dans le projet X  un moment T.





> Tu tiens un compte rendu d'activit qu'il soit hebdomadaire ou mensuel ( CRAH ou CRAM). Donc, tu rends compte de ton activit. a sert pour prparer les budgets ou bien la facturation si tu es prestataire.


Non plus, je ne rempli aucun compte rendu qu'il soit hebdomadaire ou mensuel. Le budget, c'est mon salaire, c'est tout, je ne fais que du dveloppement interne  mon entreprise. 







> Chez nous on est pass  la mthode Agile. c'est runion de 15min le matin pour faire le point sur ce qui a t fait la vielle et ce que le dveloppeur va faire dans la journe. et il doit prciser les points bloquants qu'il a rencontr. et *c'est pas une histoire de confiance c'est une mthode de travail*.


Bah si tu le fais tous les matins oui, moi je ne fais PAS de rapport sur ce que je fais, car mon chef a CONFIANCE en moi, et qu'il sait que je ne passe pas mes journes  glander. On n'a qu' dire qu'on a une mthodologie de travail diffrente.  :;): 

Tu ne peux pas toujours mettre les gens dans des cases, dsol ! 





> Sans compter que l o tu bosses il y a une personne qui gre le projet. le projet est divis en tche  raliser et rpartie entre quipiers.
> a s'appelle de la gestion de projet.


Oui, et c'est moi qui gre le projet, et c'est galement moi les diffrents quipiers, c'est aussi moi le formateur et le support utilisateur, le testeur, et tous les trucs que tu veux...  ::aie:: 

Je suis autonome de A  Z sur toute la ligne.


En gros :

- des chefs de service expriment des besoins, via des fiches de demande, en y indiquant un ventuel ROI, et tout le tralala.
- la direction priorise les demandes.
- mon chef me dit : "le grand chef a dit que la priorit c'est la demande 32725, tu t'y colle."
- je fais l'analyse complte avec le chef de service concern et ventuellement ses oprateurs si besoin est, et je rdige le CDC.
- je dveloppe, je test, je rdige la documentation, je procde  des essais avec les utilisateurs, je les forme, je fais les mises en prod, etc etc
- si tout est ok, je dis  mon chef que j'ai termin la demande 32725.
- mon chef me dit : "le grand chef a dit que la priorit ensuite, c'est la demande 32685, tu t'y colle."
- et c'est reparti pour un tour.


Donc je ritre : tout le monde ne rentre pas dans tes cases, bienvenue dans le monde rel.  :;):

----------


## npuzin

Honntement a ressemble  un canular cette histoire.

Si c'est vrai, la bote (Google ?) n'a pas de quoi tre fire d'avoir mis 6 ans pour se rendre compte qu'ils avaient un gars qui ne foutait rien.

----------


## moueza

C'est un gnie, il a ralis le but de l'Homme depuis des dizaines d'annes(but mme de l'informatique, les congs pays, optimisation fiscale, etc), voire centaines. Lui il est pay, et la machine fait les sales besognes. Normal que tant d'audace soit rcompense.
L'automatisation tait peut-tre au niveau de tests.

----------


## Grogro

> Honntement a ressemble  un canular cette histoire.
> 
> Si c'est vrai, la bote (Google ?) n'a pas de quoi tre fire d'avoir mis 6 ans pour se rendre compte qu'ils avaient un gars qui ne foutait rien.


Bah tu sais, regarde toutes les trs grosses boites que tu as connues, et visualise le nombre de gens pays pour quelques heures hebdomadaires de travail effectif. Quand une structure devient vraiment complexe, quelle que soit son status, on perd forcment en visibilit. Surtout quand les bonhommes de diffrents services ne comprennent pas leurs boulots respectifs. Alors quand un gars est assez malin pour automatiser son travail, pour peu qu'il travaille un peu seul dans son coin avec assez peu d'interactions, ce genre d'histoire ne me surprend pas des masses.

----------


## DMike92

Moi, je pense qu'il aurait du revendre ses softs  sa bote vu qu'il fait son travail  sa place. Et cher !

----------


## Glutinus

Ce qu'il dveloppe pour l'entreprise reste dans l'entreprise, enfin, trs certainement.
Il se fait kicker du jour au lendemain, j'espre (pour le patron) que le patron a fait un backup de ses scripts et qu'il embauchera un technicien sans formation pay d'amour et d'eau frache [/acide]

----------


## pnpanu

peut tre que son boulot tait toujours faire la mme chose. Rien de plus normale qu'il ne l'automatise. Mais  sa place, j'aurai profit du temps libre pour travailler sur un truck beaucoup plus robuste.(en 6 ans, un OS n'est pas loin, dj en un an on peut faire beaucoup) ;-).

----------


## IGstaff

En soi, a ne peut tre qu'une bonne ide d'automatiser mais pour autant, il faut viter de ne rien faire, essayer de s'amliorer et puis demander d'autres tches... Dans ces entreprises, quand tu n'as rien  faire, c'est de ton initiative de demander encore du travail. Il aurait peut tre travaill plus mais il aurait rendu utile son temps et il aurait surement touch plus de primes.
Son licenciement ne semble pas li au fait qu'il est automatis ses tches, mais qu'il n'est rien fait pendant 6 ans, c'est donc justifi.

----------


## mm2808

J'en pense que League of Legends a a l'air d'tre super bien !
 ::):

----------


## Battant

> En soi, a ne peut tre qu'une bonne ide d'automatiser mais pour autant, il faut viter de ne rien faire, essayer de s'amliorer et puis demander d'autres tches... Dans ces entreprises, quand tu n'as rien  faire, c'est de ton initiative de demander encore du travail. Il aurait peut tre travaill plus mais il aurait rendu utile son temps et il aurait surement touch plus de primes.
> Son licenciement ne semble pas li au fait qu'il est automatis ses tches, mais qu'il n'est rien fait pendant 6 ans, c'est donc justifi.



Bonjour,


Tout  fait d'accord avec vous

Salutations

----------


## erysoft

Si c'tait la cas, il y a bien longtemps que bon nombre d'employeurs, par soucis d'conomie, auraient confi ce travail  des machines. 
Encore un blaireau qui veut se faire mousser!

----------


## Sodium

5 pages de dbat sur les propos invrifiables d'un probable mythomane sur un forum grand-public, a fait un peu beaucoup non ?

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> 5 pages de dbat sur les propos invrifiables d'un probable mythomane sur un forum grand-public, a fait un peu beaucoup non ?


Beaucoup trop  mon got  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> 5 pages de dbat sur les propos invrifiables d'un probable mythomane sur un forum grand-public, a fait un peu beaucoup non ?


Cela montre surtout que tout le monde se fait chier comme un rat mort au boulot !

----------


## Invit

> 5 pages de dbat sur les propos invrifiables d'un probable mythomane sur un forum grand-public, a fait un peu beaucoup non ?


Je te propose ce fil-ci alors : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...-informatique/
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Je te propose ce fil-ci alors : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...-informatique/


Peu peu peu, il est trs bien ce fil, pas de dnigrement svp...   ::aie::

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> Peu peu peu, il est trs bien ce fil, pas de dnigrement svp...


Plus de drogue pour toi Zirak !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Plus de drogue pour toi Zirak !


Owwiiiii donnez m'en pluuusssss.....

Si besoin, y'a Debr qui sait o se fournir sur le "darkweb".  ::aie:: 


Comment a ce n'tait pas dans le sens "+" mais "tu n'en auras plus" ???   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

> Comment a ce n'tait pas dans le sens "+" mais "tu n'en auras plus" ???


a me dit pas combien je t'en met de ct...
Alors? 10x1 ? 10x10? 1+0 x 01 +10 ?  ::mouarf:: 

Allez stop.. On va viter de faire baver son thread un peut partout  ::roll::

----------


## sarnikoff

"Et combien tait-il pay  ne  rien faire  ? Lentreprise lui versait en moyenne 95 000 dollars par an. Ce scnario aurait pu encore continuer si le service informatique ne stait pas rendu compte de la supercherie qui a t la raison de son licenciement."

C'est un faux problme : 
Si vous lisez la dfinition du taylorisme dans wiki par exemple, vous pourrez quand mme constater que celui qui met en place les taches a quelques comptences .( par exemple Timoni l'inventeur de la machine  coudre savait coudre )
Par contre 2 gnrations aprs, il se peut trs bien que celui qui suppervise les taches n'ait plus (ou trs peu) de comptence (il ne sait pas coudre)
Si l'entreprise n'a pas de concurrence l'employ peut tre "reconnu comptent" par un "idot" et donc recevoir une rmunration 
sans rapport avec la ralit de sa tache. (tout est relatif ... N'y a-t-il pas des rentiers ? ) 

C'est ce que procure l'argent dette : Le banquier peut croire  l'arriv d'un "progrs" et donc accorder des crdits  une entreprise.
( Les avions renifleurs .. Les lunettes infrarouges de Kadafi ...)
Tant que le banquier y croit : A la chute des tours en 2001, beaucoup de banquiers n'ont plus cru aux "sites de glisse", FranceTelecom
ferma ridingzone alors achet  coup de pub aussi des millions  ... ( le besoin ne se cre-t-il pas ?) ... Plus aucun site internet de glisse
en novembre 2001 au mondial du snowboard aux 2 Alpes .... 

Et a peut durer longtemps ... Ex: certains chercheurs ont t pays toute leur vie sans n'avoir jamais rien "trouv", 
dans le sens o ils n'ont jamais voulu "s'emmerder"  participer  l'application (industrielle) de leurs dcouvertes. Etaient-il rentables ?

La division des taches fait aussi que certains sont pays  s'emmerder : Ce fut mon cas au moment de la transition : La fin de la guerre froide

----------


## landry161

> J'en pense que League of Legends a a l'air d'tre super bien !


Hum tu penses?

----------


## landry161

> peut tre que son boulot tait toujours faire la mme chose. Rien de plus normale qu'il ne l'automatise. Mais  sa place, j'aurai profit du temps libre pour travailler sur un truck beaucoup plus robuste.(en 6 ans, un OS n'est pas loin, dj en un an on peut faire beaucoup) ;-).


Tout  fait.
 ::merci::

----------


## Markos22

> S'il a cr de quoi automatiser ses taches de faon efficace, c'est trs bien. 
> Mais  sa place, j'en aurais parl  l'employeur, qui aurait srement bien accueilli le truc pour ensuite travailler sur d'autres projets. Ca aurait aussi permis  la bote de s'largir/s'innover avec les bnfices dgags. Et aussi d'embaucher.


Le problme, c'est qu'il est devenu incapable de coder. Il a tout oubli. C'est a qui est idiot. En informatique, il faut toujours continuer de pratiquer... et d'apprendre, puisque les technologies voluent trs vite et de faon constante.

----------


## manoufof

Ha je ne sais pas quoi dire vraiment. Je ne peux pas le blmer. CE que je peux lui dire c'est qu'il devait tre intelligent et se former sur les nouvelles technonogies durant son temps libre. Les missions aussi longues soient-elles se terminent un jour pour une raison ou une autre.

----------


## manoufof

> Le problme, c'est qu'il est devenu incapable de coder. Il a tout oubli. C'est a qui est idiot. En informatique, il faut toujours continuer de pratiquer... et d'apprendre, puisque les technologies voluent trs vite et de faon constante.


il est juste fainant  ::lol::

----------


## Xecain

Personnellement je trouve cela absurde de le licencier certes il ne foutait rien mais il faisait son boulot quelques part et donc on ne peu pas lui reprocher sa ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Personnellement je trouve cela absurde de le licencier certes il ne foutait rien mais il faisait son boulot quelques part et donc on ne peu pas lui reprocher sa ...


Ben, moi quand j'ai rien  foutre au boulot je vais mendier du travail sur d'autres projets.
Je le fais  la cool, c'est  dire que je prend le temps de venir sur dvp, de glander sur le net, mais j'essaye quand mme d'avoir des activits professionnelles dans ma journe... c'est quand mme pour a qu'on est pays, et derrire je peux argumenter pour des augmentations.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

   Normalement, s'il avait programml'ordinateur pour faire son boulot,  il devait demander  son chef un travail  la hauteur de ses comptences  et montrer son travail  son chef .
  Je pense que ce n'est pas le faite d'avoir programm un robot c'est le faite de ne rien faire qui lui a valu son poste

Que pensez-vous ?

Salutations

----------


## tpericard

> Franchement, je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut automatiser,  part de l'exploitation de donnes de masse. Bref, pas trs intressant  creuser. Par contre, est-ce que certains parmis nous on dj utiliser des mthodes similaires pour allger leur charge de travail, et pourquoi, l on peut tre surpris...


Mme sur Mainframe on peut effectivement automatiser :
- la gnration de jeux de donnes labors,
- les lancements de jobs,
- la rcupration des rsultats,
- la transformation des rsultats en donnes exploitables + facilement.

En clair, vous pouvez effectivement, une fois automatiss, gagner jusqu' au moins 60% de votre temps. Par contre, jamais 100% je pense.

Exemples (vcus) parmi d'autres sur Mainframe:
- visualisation simplifie sur micro d'un fichier de suivi mainframe (tlchargement + macro Excel vba)
  --- manuellement sur mainframe aurait ncessit 4 crans tso par rsultat unitaire, l une seule feuille de calcul Excel,

- rcupration des donnes d'exploitation des chaines de traitement de la veille par un progiciel et envoi sur une feuille de calcul Excel. Et l une macro dclenche dans Outlook permettait d'envoyer les rsultats formats aux dcideurs.
 --- en rsum, un bouton d'une feuille excel  cliquer le matin en arrivant, et tout s'enchanait. Gain de temps - 1/2h  3/4 d'heure !

Autre exemple de programmation pure celui l  sur un portage de progiciel de micro vers SAP :
- une macro excel permettait de gnrer du code selon certaines dfinitions fonctionnelles  porter. Ensuite, ce code tait lanc automatiquement. Le fichier rsultat tait envoy  l'quipe rceptrice qui s'occupait de porter le logiciel sur SAP.
En rsum, peu de travail  faire ct ancien logiciel ...

Je pense que si c'est une vraie news, le gars tait surtout un testeur. Ce n'est pas le dpartement de l'assurance qualit qui est sens dvelopper, ou alors pour ses propres besoins. Ce qui pourrait expliquer l'automatisation des tches.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Lorsqu'un professionnel de l'informatique automatise son travail, qui devrait en bnficier ? Lui ou son entreprise ?  * 
*La question soulve des proccupations thiques au sein de la communaut des dveloppeurs  * 

En 2016, une confession anonyme apparaissait sur les rseaux sociaux par le biais d'un dveloppeur faisant usage du pseudonyme FiletOfFish1066 (appelons le FOF) qui prtendait qu'aprs avoir pass six ans  travailler pour une entreprise technologique rpute dans la rgion de la baie de San Francisco, il a t remerci dans des circonstances que chacun pourrait qualifier sur le ton qui lui plat. 

Voici un rappel de ce qu'il a affirm, bien que son histoire n'a pas t prouve (fable ? Farce ? Histoire vraie ?  chacun de le dterminer) : 

Aprs avoir obtenu un diplme en sciences informatiques sept ans auparavant, FOF a t engag dans la section Assurance Qualit dune entreprise technologique. Pendant les huit premiers mois, il a choisi dautomatiser toutes ses tches de programmation. Une fois cet ouvrage termin, il sest vu avoir beaucoup de temps libre quil a employ  faire ce quil voulait.

Il explique que  depuis six ans jusqu maintenant, je nai rien fait au boulot. Je ne plaisante pas. Pendant 40 heures par semaine que je suis all au boulot, jai jou  League of Legends, parcouru les forums, et fait tout ce qui me plaisait. Durant les six annes coules, je nai probablement fait que 50 heures de vrai travail, donc en gros je nai rien foutu. Et personne ne sen soucie vraiment. Les tests ont tous t concluants. Je navais pas damis au bureau donc personne ne me parlait en dehors de mon boss et,  quelques occasions, des dveloppeurs pour les logiciels que je testais .

Et combien tait-il pay  ne  rien faire  ? Lentreprise lui versait en moyenne 95 000 dollars par an. Ce scnario aurait pu encore continuer si le service informatique ne stait pas rendu compte de la supercherie qui a t la raison de son licenciement.

FOF a employ un ton marquant son dcouragement suite  son licenciement dans la mesure o il affirme avoir oubli comment coder, ayant relgu ce travail  un ordinateur pendant six ans et ne disposant donc plus de comptences en dveloppement quil pourrait mettre en avant pour obtenir un nouvel emploi. Fort heureusement pour lui, il a fait des conomies qui slvent  200 000 dollars tant donn quil vit encore chez ses parents, donc pas dargent  dpenser sur le loyer.

 Aprs six ans, je ne sais littralement plus comment crire un bon programme. Jai pratiquement tout oubli. J'ai jou  League of Legends et je nai rien fait d'autre. Je suis physiquement en forme, ce qui est un plus, depuis que jallais en salle de gym tous les jours pendant le travail. Mais je ne sais plus rien sur la programmation ou toute autre chose. Jai 28 ans, je suis sans emploi (bien qu'ils me donnent trois mois de salaire), et je nai pas de comptences. J'ai environ 200 000 dollars dans mon compte bancaire et je vis toujours avec mes parents. Je vis frugalement, donc je ne vais pas mourir de faim ou quelque chose comme a, et je peux certainement subvenir  mes besoins , a-t-il continu.

Il a galement exprim un vif dsir de surmonter ces dpendances et de reprendre sa vie ensemble :  Le moment est venu pour moi de surmonter mon addiction  la bire et  League of Legends Je vais essayer par la pratique Cracking the Coding Interview ainsi que me plonger dans la lecture de bouquins parlant de structures de donnes et dalgorithmes. Je vais galement postuler  certains emplois. Aprs y avoir pens un moment, je crois quune fois que je vais tudier tout ce que jai oubli, ma motivation va revenir. Jai toujours aim le dveloppement logiciel, jtais juste paresseux .


*Automatiser ses tches est-il thique ?*

L'histoire est rapidement devenue virale dans les forums technologiques du Web, incitant finalement son protagoniste  supprimer non seulement le message, mais l'intgralit de son compte.

Environ un an plus tard, un internaute rpondant au pseudonyme Etherable a post une requte sur un forum de dveloppeurs pour demander :  Est-ce contraire  l'thique pour moi de ne pas dire  mon employeur que j'ai automatis mon travail ?  Ledit dveloppeur a indiqu avoir accept un travail de programmation qui s'tait avr tre une  saisie de donnes glorifie  et, il y a six mois, avoir crit des scripts qui mettaient tout le travail sur pilote automatique. Aprs cela,  ce qui prenait auparavant un mois au dernier gars, prend maintenant peut-tre 10 minutes . Le travail tait  temps plein, avec des avantages sociaux, et permettait  Etherable de travailler  domicile. Le programme a produit des rsultats presque parfaits; pour autant que la direction le sache, son employ a simplement fait un travail irrprochable.

Les ractions ont t partages entre ceux qui estimaient qu'Etherable trichait, ou du moins trompait l'employeur, et ceux qui pensaient que le codeur avait simplement trouv un moyen intelligent d'effectuer le travail  accomplir. Etherable n'a jamais rpondu  la discussion qui a suivi. Peut-tre effray par l'attention (il faut dire que les mdias du monde entier ont repris l'histoire), l'utilisateur a disparu, laissant cette seule contribution  une conversation de plus en plus cruciale sur qui peut automatiser le travail et  quelles conditions.

 un moment o le spectre de l'automatisation de masse hante les travailleurs, des dveloppeurs dmontrent comment la menace peut devenir une aubaine lorsqu'elle est prise entre leurs mains, avec ou sans la connaissance de leurs employeurs. tant donn que FiletOFish1066 et Etherable ont post de manire anonyme et ont rapidement disparu, aucun des deux n'a pu tre joint pour commenter. Mais leurs histoires montrent que l'automatisation du lieu de travail peut prendre de nombreuses formes et tre dirige par des personnes autres que des cadres.

*L'automatisation des tches ct dveloppeurs n'a rien de nouveau*

Bien sr, les dveloppeurs crivent du code qui automatise leur travail depuis des dcennies. La programmation implique gnralement l'utilisation d'outils qui ajoutent de l'automatisation  diffrents niveaux, du formatage du code  la fusion de diffrentes bases de code. La plupart ne poussent pas  l'extrme l'automatisation complte ou presque complte de leur travail.

Certains dveloppeurs qui font appel  l'automatisation des tches se sont attaqus par exemple  la gestion des stocks,  la rdaction de rapports, au rendu graphique,  l'administration de bases de donnes et  la saisie de donnes en tous genres. Un dveloppeur a indiqu qu'il a galement automatis toute la charge de travail de sa femme. 

 Quand j'ai commenc, mon travail me prenait littralement huit heures par jour , a expliqu un dveloppeur qui a parl sous couvert de l'anonymat. Il a travaill pour une grande chane d'htels d'entreprise qui commenait  informatiser son flux de travail dans les annes 90. Il a rapidement reconnu qu'il passait beaucoup de temps  rpter les mmes tches, alors il a commenc  apprendre  coder aprs les heures de travail.  En l'espace d'environ trois mois, j'ai dvelopp un morceau de code dans Lotus [qui tait alors un tableur PC populaire] qui non seulement automatise les tches rptitives individuelles, mais qui automatise efficacement l'ensemble du travail , a-t-il indiqu. Il n'a pas dit exactement  ses patrons ce qu'il avait fait et la qualit de sa vie professionnelle s'est considrablement amliore.

 C'tait bizarre d'avoir du temps libre pendant la journe , a-t-il reconnu.  J'ai pass ce temps  apprendre les autres systmes de l'htel . Il s'est ensuite rendu utile, aidant la direction  rsoudre les goulots d'tranglement de ces systmes. L'auto-automatisation avait effac le labeur subalterne, rduit son stress et lui avait permis de poursuivre ses intrts rels.  En effet, j'ai fait de mon poste quelque chose que j'aime, qui est le dpannage , a-t-il dclar. Deux semaines avant son dpart, il a remis  son patron une disquette charge du programme et de la documentation sur son fonctionnement. Son patron tait contrari qu'il dmissionne jusqu' ce qu'il lui remette la disquette, lui montre le fonctionnement du programme et lui dise d'appeler en cas de problme. Aucun appel n'est jamais venu.

Un autre individu avait pour tche de compiler des rapports pour une compagnie d'assurance de Pennsylvanie en 2000 lorsqu'il s'est rendu compte que son travail pouvait tre effectu par un programme informatique.  J'tais un dbutant  l'poque, avec seulement un an d'exprience en informatique , a-t-il reconnu, lorsqu'il a commenc  crire du code qui pourrait remplacer son travail.  Il m'a fallu environ un an pour l'automatiser. J'ai toujours pens que mes patrons seraient impressionns et trouveraient plus de travail pour moi. Ils taient impressionns, mais ils n'avaient pas non plus d'autre travail pour lui . Il passait ses journes  jouer aux checs en ligne.  Je n'tais vraiment compltement inactif que pendant environ 6  9 mois , a-t-il indiqu, aprs quoi il a reu une promotion.

Dans la plupart des domaines, les travailleurs ont rarement une entre formelle pour savoir si leur travail est automatis ou comment et quand l'automatisation pourrait tre mise en uvre. Les personnes ayant eu recours  l'automatisation offrent un aperu de ce  quoi cela ressemble lorsque l'automatisation n'est pas orchestre par une dcision d'entreprise descendante, mais par les mmes travailleurs qui en rcoltent les bnfices. Certains embrassent le temps libre supplmentaire, tandis que d'autres utilisent les heures libres pour acqurir de nouvelles comptences et relever de nouveaux dfis programmatiques.

*La crainte de se faire renvoyer ou voler son code*

 Ce que j'aime bien dans ces histoires, c'est qu'elles montrent que l'automatisation a encore le potentiel de rduire la quantit de travail ennuyeux que nous devons faire , a not Jamie Woodcock, sociologue du travail  l'Oxford Internet Institute.  Ce qui tait la promesse de l'automatisation, c'est--dire que nous n'aurions pas  travailler 60 heures par semaine et que nous pourrions faire des choses plus intressantes comme rester  la maison avec nos enfants .

Pourtant, de nombreux professionnels qui ont fait usage de l'automatisation ont peur d'indiquer qu'ils ont eu recours  un code. Mme si un programme excute impeccablement son travail, beaucoup pensent que l'automatisation pour son propre bnfice est une erreur. Que le travail humain est intrinsquement vertueux et que les employs doivent toujours maximiser la productivit de leurs employeurs. D'ailleurs, la plupart des contrats de travail stipulent que la proprit intellectuelle dveloppe sur le temps de l'entreprise appartient  l'employeur. Ainsi, tout hacking d'efficacit ou gain d'automatisation qu'un employ pourrait raliser est susceptible d'tre absorb par l'employeur, les avantages tant redirigs en amont.

Un dveloppeur a indiqu qu'il a prfr garder pour lui le fait qu'il avait entirement automatis son travail au sein de son entreprise parce qu'il craignait qu'elle revendique la proprit intellectuelle comme la sienne et refuse de le ddommager. Un autre a dclar qu'il avait une fois automatis par inadvertance un dpartement entier en redondance. Il gagne dsormais *plusieurs semaines* par an grce aux scripts d'automatisation. Il a prcis que lui et ses collgues gardent un contrle strict sur leurs techniques d'automatisation, pour garder le contrle sur la faon dont elles sont utilises :  Nous gardons gnralement ces outils pour nous .

Un autre dveloppeur s'est donn beaucoup de mal pour dissimuler les contours de son travail entirement automatis de 50 000 $ par an  son patron. La direction pouvait se connecter sur l'cran de son ordinateur via le rseau, il a donc lanc une boucle de vido prenregistre pour masquer le fait qu'il ne travaillait pas rellement. Il a pourtant crit :  Je n'ai pas l'impression de faire la bonne chose .

 Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens penseraient que c'est contraire  l'thique , a dclar Woodcock.  Vous utilisez de toute faon divers outils et formes d'automatisation ; quiconque travaille avec un ordinateur automatise le travail . Il estime que si l'un de ces dveloppeurs s'tait assis devant l'ordinateur, saisissant manuellement les donnes jour aprs jour, il ne serait jamais rprimand. Mais en dmontrant qu'ils sont capables de niveaux d'efficacit plus levs, certains peuvent, de manire perverse, avoir l'impression de se soustraire  un devoir envers les entreprises qui les emploient. C'est peut-tre pourquoi l'automatisation du travail peut ressembler  de la triche et tre traite comme telle par la politique de l'entreprise. Sur Amazon Mechanical Turk, le march de l'entreprise technologique pour le microtravail, l'automatisation est explicitement contraire  ses conditions de service - pourtant les travailleurs comme ceux de la plateforme, qui travaillent pour des centimes par tche, pourraient surtout bnficier de l'automatisation.

Certains dveloppeurs disent qu'ils ont t licencis pour avoir automatis leur travail. En 2011, un dveloppeur a crit*:  Ils ont pris ce que j'avais dvelopp, m'ont remplac par un idiot  qui ils ont montr comment le faire fonctionner, et m'ont rapidement renvoy pour "insubordination". J'avais pris un actif commercial qui leur donnait 30 000 $ de profit par an et je l'ai transform en un programme qui rapportait un million de dollars par an pour l'entreprise, et ils m'ont vir pour conomiser environ 30 000 $ par an sur mon salaire. Crateurs d'emplois mon cul . 

En tant que telles, les proccupations des auto-automatistes rmunrs sont moins probablement ancres dans des questions thiques et plus dans le fait de ne pas vouloir tre licencis ou exploits par un employeur qui, comme le note Woodcock,  attend non seulement tout notre temps, mais tout ce que nous crons . Les auto-automatistes mfiants, spcule-t-il,  ne font pas confiance  nos lieux de travail .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Lorsqu'un professionnel de l'informatique automatise son travail, qui devrait en bnficier ? Lui ou son entreprise ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj automatis une partie de votre travail ?
 ::fleche::  Si oui, en avez-vous parl  votre hirarchie ? Pourquoi ? En avez-vous profit pour faire autre chose ? Quoi par exemple ?
 ::fleche::  Sinon, envisagez-vous de le faire ? Qu'est-ce qui vous en empche ?
 ::fleche::  La situation soulve-t-elle, selon vous, un problme d'thique ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  Un professionnel qui automatise son travail devrait-il tre pay moins, pareil ou plus ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Des risques de se voir  confisquer  son code et se voir coller un motif quelconque, pioch dans les caractres chinois en petits caractres sur son contrat de travail, pour se faire renvoyer ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les habitudes de programmation qui peuvent faire de vous un bon dveloppeur ? Expliquez les avantages que vous en avez tirs
 ::fleche::  Comment avez-vous appris  dvelopper ? tes-vous pass par le parcours classique d'une formation diplmante en informatique ou autrement ?

----------


## smarties

La question est pineuse mais en France, je dirais que a dpend du contrat.
Dans nos contrat de dveloppeur, c'est crit que tout ce que l'on cre est la proprit de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaille.
Si ce n'est pas crit dessus, je ne dirais rien si je suis bien pay et ventuellement je ngocierais une forte augmentation.

Si la proprit n'est pas spcifie dans le contrat et que je dveloppais quand mme l'outil pour automatiser, je le protgerais (mot de passe + 2FA par exemple) afin qu'ils ne puissent pas l'utiliser si je me faisais virer.

----------


## coolspot

En France quant tu est salari, c'est la proprit de l'entreprise donc en fait le bail c'est d'automatiser un maximum de chose de ton travail sans le dire a l'entreprise qui croit que tu fait ca en manuel.

Tout simplement parce que si ton entreprise sait que tu a automatis ton travail, il te donnera encore plus de travail  faire vu que l'automatisation elle ne considrera ca plus comme du travail mais un outil de l'entreprise.

Et donc il vaut mieux ne rien dire et faire semblant de travailler alors qu'on a automatis son travail.

----------


## xbrossard

Donc si j'ai bien compris une entreprise qui invente un procd qui permet d'automatiser des tches pour supprimer des emplois dans d'autres entreprises, c'est le progrs et c'est thique. Par contre que dans l'entreprise un gars fait la mme chose pour lui, c'est non thique. Donc au final une personne morale (l'entreprise) est toujours thique mme si elle ruine les gens alors qu'un individu seul est toujours critiquable. Pendant combien de temps on va encore laisser les entreprises avoir plus de droits que les individus? (je rappelle que le dlit de "blasphme" existe contre les entreprises mais pas contre les dieux, donc on voit o on place l'entreprise...)

----------


## escartefigue

Jusqu'ici j'tais tout  fait d'accord * 




> Donc si j'ai bien compris une entreprise qui invente un procd qui permet d'automatiser des tches pour supprimer des emplois dans d'autres entreprises, c'est le progrs et c'est thique. Par contre que dans l'entreprise un gars fait la mme chose pour lui, c'est non thique. Donc *au final finalement* une personne morale (l'entreprise) est toujours thique mme si elle ruine les gens alors qu'un individu seul est toujours critiquable. Pendant combien de temps on va encore laisser les entreprises avoir plus de droits que les individus ?



Par contre sur ce dernier point pas du tout :



> (je rappelle que le dlit de "blasphme" existe contre les entreprises mais pas contre les dieux, donc on voit o on place l'entreprise...)


Voir par exemple ici : https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...e-droit-185366

La rpublique laque a quand mme du bon : en droit franais, le blasphme n'existe pas  :;): 

*Tout  fait d'accord au barbarisme "_au final_" prs : "le final" (masculin donc), c'est la dernire partie d'une uvre musicale, sans rapport avec le sujet qui nous intresse. Voir la dfinition du CNRTL ICI (2e onglet *LE* final)

----------


## sevyc64

> La question est pineuse mais en France, je dirais que a dpend du contrat.


Oui, tout dpend du contrat, rel ou moral, d'ailleurs.
Si celui-ci relve d'un accord commercial (appel  un prestataire par exemple), cela relve du contrat commercial et de ce qui y est indiqu. S'il n'y a pas de clauses spcifiques de cessation de proprit, la proprit du code produit appartient  son auteur, c'est  dire le prestataire.
L'entreprise demandeuse a tout intrt  faire inclure une clause de cessation de proprit, mais gnralement a se ngocie, et si le prestataire sait y faire, a peut se ngocier cher.
Attention, mme en prsence de clause le spcifiant, gnralement est exclue de la cessation de proprit, tout ce qui relve d'un caractre artistique. C'est  dire, gnralement pour une entreprise, tout ce qui est logo, charte graphique, etc ...
Mais l, ensuite, a se rgle aux tribunaux, au cas par cas.

Si le contrat relve du contrat de travail, toute production appartient de facto  l'entreprise. Cela concerne videmment, les salaris, mais aussi stagiaires, intrimaires, freelance, mais aussi les salaris d'ESN qui travaillent directement pour un client final, en rgie ou non. En effet, si le contrat entre l'ESN et le client final relve du contrat commercial, l'ordre de mission du salari de l'ESN pour ce client final est assimilable, en quelque sorte  un contrat de travail.
Idem pour un freelance, le client nachte pas une prestation, mais du temps de disponibilit, une "ressource" pour faire un travail interne  l'entreprise.




> Dans nos contrat de dveloppeur, c'est crit que tout ce que l'on cre est la proprit de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaille.


crit ou pas crit. En France, a n'a pas forcment besoin d'tre crit, c'est la rgle de base.

Et a va trs loin. 
 concerne, tout ce qui est cr dans le cadre du travail demand au salari, que le travail soit fait  la maison, ou sur sur site.
Mais a concerne aussi, tout autre type de production, mme personnelle, ralis avec les outils mis  disposition par l'employeur au salari dans le cadre de sont travail pour celui-ci, et que ceci soit fait au travail ou la maison, durant les heures de travail ou en dehors.

Donc attention notamment aux stagiaires, qui utiliseraient les outils du travail pour raliser leur projets scolaires ou personnels ou leur rapport de stage. L'entreprise peut, en thorie, en revendiquer la proprit.
En pratique, les tribunaux ne donnent gnralement raison  l'entreprise que s'il y a un risque d'atteinte  ses intrts. 




> Si la proprit n'est pas spcifie dans le contrat et que je dveloppais quand mme l'outil pour automatiser, je le protgerais (mot de passe + 2FA par exemple) afin qu'ils ne puissent pas l'utiliser si je me faisais virer.


En France, tu n'as pas le droit.
S'il n'est pas forcment interdit de mettre un mot de passe  ta cration, tu dois obligatoirement fournir celui-ci  l'entreprise pour qu'elle puisse y accder en ton absence. C'est  dire, si tu viens  tre licenci, mais aussi simplement quand tu pars en cong, ou en arrt maladie, par exemple. Et ne pas le fournir, volontairement ou non, peut justement tre un motif de licenciement pour faute grave voire lourde, suivant le prjudice que subit l'entreprise.

----------


## melka one

et si c'est un une ami qui a cre loutil a se passe comment  ::cfou::

----------


## smarties

> En France, tu n'as pas le droit.
> S'il n'est pas forcment interdit de mettre un mot de passe  ta cration, tu dois obligatoirement fournir celui-ci  l'entreprise pour qu'elle puisse y accder en ton absence. C'est  dire, si tu viens  tre licenci, mais aussi simplement quand tu pars en cong, ou en arrt maladie, par exemple. Et ne pas le fournir, volontairement ou non, peut justement tre un motif de licenciement pour faute grave voire lourde, suivant le prjudice que subit l'entreprise.


Dans ce cas, autant crer un programme dgueulasse avec pleins de trucs inutiles dans le code et le faire planter aprs un certain temps comme pour le bug de l'an 2000. Si l'entreprise ne fait pas appel  quelqu'un de spcialis, elle ne pourra pas le maintenir.
Si la personne part, elle peut fournir une documentation et indiquer que le programme est corrig de temps en temps car il n'est pas encore au point.

Aprs c'est probablement trs borderline au niveau de la loi

----------


## sevyc64

> Aprs c'est probablement trs borderline au niveau de la loi


Toujours pareil, si l'entreprise peut identifier et prouver l'intentionnalit de la chose, ce qui est gnralement pas trs compliqu pour un expert, surtout quand il s'agit de petites "bombes  retardement" laisses ou cres volontairement, elle peut videmment se retourner vers l'auteur, mme plusieurs annes aprs.
Aprs c'est une histoire de justice et de tribunal.

----------


## Anselme45

> La question est pineuse mais en France, je dirais que a dpend du contrat.
> Dans nos contrat de dveloppeur, c'est crit que tout ce que l'on cre est la proprit de l'entreprise pour laquelle on travaille.
> Si ce n'est pas crit dessus, je ne dirais rien si je suis bien pay et ventuellement je ngocierais une forte augmentation.
> 
> Si la proprit n'est pas spcifie dans le contrat et que je dveloppais quand mme l'outil pour automatiser, je le protgerais (mot de passe + 2FA par exemple) afin qu'ils ne puissent pas l'utiliser si je me faisais virer.


La question n'est pas pineuse parce qu'elle est tranche par la loi!

Pas besoin d'tre inscrit dans un contrat. Tout ce qui est cr par un collaborateur pendant ses heures de travail appartient ... son employeur!


Cela va mme au-del: Si tu utilises des connaissances spcifiques apprises au service de ton employeur (genre liste de clients, secrets de fabrication, ...) pour dvelopper une activit conomique aprs avoir quitt ton employeur, tu peux tre condamn par un tribunal.

----------


## urumaru

Je trouve que vous manquez de recul :

un employeur ne vous paie pas  ne rien faire.

si vous tes salari et que vous avez russi  automatiser une trs grande partie de votre travail, la premire chose  faire est que cela ne doit surtout pas se savoir.

d'autre part, vous devez prsenter la chose comme une amlioration progressive, donc brider les performances et les dbrider petit  petit en fonction de la reconnaissance reue en change.

cela s'appelle la progressivit pour durer et tout salari expriment le sait : on ne prsente jamais une progression fulgurante au risque de se prendre le mur.

et oui, l'anne suivante quand les objectifs seront fixs et qu'on demandera d'amliorer encore vos rsultats, vous en serez incapables....

un job, c'est un parfois (ou trs souvent) un marathon et l'objectif est bien de durer, pas d'exploser en plein vol par pure vanit et/ou par manque de vision stratgique pour se maintenir.

de cette manire vous servez  la fois les objectifs de lentreprise et les vtres, faut-il encore y penser.

----------


## urumaru

Je ne vois pas ce que la proprit intellectuelle vient faire la dedans.

Bien sur que tout appartient  l'entreprise.

Rien nempche une entreprise de possder une ferrari et des poubelles.

vous confondez bnfice de l'automatisation avec proprit et qualit.

quel micmac...

Encore une fois, tout ce qui compte en tant que prestataire ou salari, c'est de faire son travail.

Et ce quel que soit le procd utilis, dans les limites de la loi et du rglement de l'entreprise.

MAIS comme tout employeur le pense, il ne vous paie pas  rien faire et donc attend un rsultat.

donc tout faire pour que cela ne se sache pas, est une stratgie.

dvoiler des perf en amlioration constantes, est galement une stratgie, que mme votre PDG utilise.

Mettez vous  sa place : dire aux actionnaires qu'il a augment les bnfices de 100%.
le CA (conseil d'administration) et les actionnaires le flicitent et lui demande de faire 120% l'anne suivante.
 part des marchs bien particuliers avec des circonstances elles aussi particulires, c'est peu probable que le pauvre PDG qui pensait bien faire, puisse atteindre cet objectif

2 ans aprs, c'est la dception  tous niveaux et notre gentil PDG prend la porte.

Mditez bien et ne mlangez pas tout.

crer un programme qui fonctionne mais qui n'est pas optimal n'est pas contraire  la loi

sinon, toutes les autos devraient tre parfaites.

tous les logiciels devraient tre parfaits, il n'y aurait donc aucun logiciel de vendu.

Encore une fois, mditez bien et ne mlangez pas tout.

----------


## Anselme45

> Mditez bien et ne mlangez pas tout.
> 
> crer un programme qui fonctionne mais qui n'est pas optimal n'est pas contraire  la loi


C'est toi qui devrait mditer!

L'lment essentiel dans une relation de travail, c'est... la confiance!

Si un responsable hirarchique dcouvre un collaborateur appliquant la stratgie que tu proposes (qui se rsume en fait  "en faire le moins possible, tout en faisant croire que tu te tues au travail"), ce sera la porte pour le collaborateur en question.

Qui plus est, c'est justement avec les agissements que tu proposes que les relations de travail entre employeur et employ deviennent horribles et que l'employeur en vient  imposer des rgles dbiles  tout le personnel  cause de quelques individus qui profitent du systme.

Mon petit doigt me dit que lorsque tu te casses un ongle, tu obtiens un arrt de travail de 6 mois et que tu trouves cela normal... J'ai raison, non?

----------


## Anselme45

> Dans ce cas, autant crer un programme dgueulasse avec pleins de trucs inutiles dans le code et le faire planter aprs un certain temps comme pour le bug de l'an 2000. Si l'entreprise ne fait pas appel  quelqu'un de spcialis, elle ne pourra pas le maintenir.
> Si la personne part, elle peut fournir une documentation et indiquer que le programme est corrig de temps en temps car il n'est pas encore au point.
> 
> Aprs c'est probablement trs borderline au niveau de la loi


Ce n'est pas "borderline", c'est condamnable et cela relve mme du pnal: Il y a tromperie, malversation, intention de nuire, tentative d'extorsion et autre joyeuset!

----------


## urumaru

Ah on verse dans l'attaque personnelle...intressant...
Je n'ai pas  me justifier.

Sachez cependant que ma confiance se borne  ce que tous mes collaborateurs atteignent leurs objectifs personnels et que toutes les quipes atteignent les objectifs collectifs.

Et du haut de ma petite exprience, je peux vous assurer que a fonctionne suffisamment bien pour que je puisse dire qu'aucun de mes collaborateurs n'a dmissionn pendant que je les dirigeais.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne le petit doigt... regardez-vous dans un miroir avant de critiquer les autres : je gre mon service et je m'implique au niveau support puisque la satisfaction du client est une donne particulirement importante pour moi, ce qui me permet de dire  ma direction gnrale si les SI fonctionnent correctement ou non et pour quelles raisons et si cela a pu impacter les perfs de l'entreprise. 

Bon je suppose qu'avant que vous n'atteignez ce niveau de respectabilit attribu par vos subordonns, il vous faudra un peu de temps.

J'aimerais bien savoir si tout ce que vous dveloppez est parfait, si un autre ne va pas vous critiquer pour n'avoir pas crit comme lui une fonction... bref la perfection... du moment que les programmes font ce pour quoi ils ont du tre dvelopps, dans le respect du cahier des charges (qui soit dit en passant intgre des critres de performance) a me convient trs bien.

Et je ne suis pas un ignorant, je sais trs bien que parfois le produit livr est brid, et alors ? Cf objectifs  atteindre.

----------


## Glutinus

> si vous tes salari et que vous avez russi  automatiser une trs grande partie de votre travail, la premire chose  faire est que cela ne doit surtout pas se savoir.
> 
> d'autre part, vous devez prsenter la chose comme une amlioration progressive, donc brider les performances et les dbrider petit  petit en fonction de la reconnaissance reue en change.
> 
> cela s'appelle la progressivit pour durer et tout salari expriment le sait : on ne prsente jamais une progression fulgurante au risque de se prendre le mur.


J'aime bien ce que tu dis l. Comme je disgresse, je mets cette anecdote en mode "repli"






Dans un contexte diffrent, j'avais rcupr un projet d'alimentation d'entrept de donnes et les traitements taient trs longs. Pour l'un d'entre eux, j'ai constat que les statistiques n'taient jamais passes. En passant les stats, le traitement final est pass de 6h  quelques minutes. 

Mais le DSI a demand :
- Tu n'as qu' faire une livraison morceau par morceau, il faut gagner une heure par heure, sinon le client va trouver a louche !
- Mais ce n'est qu'une seule instruction, regarde : ANALYZE MATABLE COMPUTE STATISTICS.
- Mais non, a fait quatre oprations ! Tu n'as qu' envoyer ANALYZE ! puis MATABLE pour la seconde.

On a commenc  s'embrouiller. C'tait ma premire anne aprs l'cole, je pensais que l'IT c'tait des bisounours qui allaient dans le bon sens ! Puis lors de notre argumentation sans queue ni tte, j'ai fini par dire :

- Mais tu veux qu'on fasse tourner dans le vide pendant 4h ? On n'a qu' rajouter un "sleep" de 14.400 secondes !
- Ha, tu peux faire a ? Voil, quand tu t'y mets, tu trouves des solutions...



En vrit, le besoin de ce DSI n'tait pas "de ne pas inquiter le client", mais de prouver qu'on avait toujours des choses  faire. Sauf que j'avais une dizaine d'anomalies par client, et que j'avais quatre clients ! C'tait dj compliqu de grer les commerciaux des clients qui voulaient faire passer des anomalies cosmtiques (une couleur, un accent qui manque...) alors qu'un autre client a sa prod en carafe !



Je rejoins urumaru sur un aspect : cela dpend de la personne pour qui on travaille. Oui, je sais, je suis suisse, mais pour moi il faut du contexte.

Si ton employeur (ou client, si tu es en ESN) a juste besoin de personnes qui bossent, alors automatiser ne sert  rien. J'ai boss pendant 18 mois sur du suivi de production, on m'a fait venir en tant qu'expert technique et j'ai pass mes journes  regarder le moniteur que a ne plante pas. On aurait trs bien pu trouver quelque chose, genre si la chaine plante, on reoit un mail, couple avec une alerte sonore assez forte.
Chez ce mme client, on relanait  la main des chaines, et a faisait le passe-plat. Avec un collgue, on avait propos une chaine qui lanait les traitements de rattrapage les uns aprs les autres (c'tait en bout de chaine, la nuit ; si a plante, c'tait pas grave, il fallait tout reprendre de toute manire). Ohlala, on avait dit un gros mot ! Optimiser !

En vrit, j'ai compris aprs, ce client c'tait juste des internes qui se tiraient  boulets rouges. Ils avaient juste besoin d'une force de frapper pour dissquer les mails et balancer la faute au voisin quand quelque chose n'allait pas. Les quipes ne voulaient pas des buteurs : ils voulaient juste des joueurs qui faisaient des passes dcisives et taclaient les meilleurs attaquants en face, quitte  se prendre un carton rouge.



Cela, je l'ai compris bien cinq ans plus tard, dans une quipe au mme format chez un autre client. L'quipe qui nous alimentait en amont faisait de la merde, mais comme on tait leur reporting, alors forcment les erreurs taient de notre ct, il fallait qu'on rpare. Leur manager avait recrut un de ses anciens potes ; le mec, en runion, disait qu'il tait tellement impliqu qu'il se levait  3h du mat pour lancer des chaines de traitement. A deux reprises, on a dit qu'il y avait aussi des ordonnanceurs dans notre outil, mais pendant les comits c'tait pas ce que voulait entendre les DSI. Finalement, le besoin de ce client c'tait pas avoir des tches automatises, mais une douzaine de personnes qui travaillent manuellement de leurs mains... et utilisent leurs jambes pour faire des croche-pattes dans l'escalier.

----------


## shenron666

Automatiser fait partie du travail du professionel de l'informatique.
Il automatise pour lui, pour ses collgues, pour la boite.

[edit] cette news avait effectivement un air de dj vu, publie il y a 4 ans :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...-lieu-service/

----------


## niuxe

DRY ....

----------


## gzii69

a me parat bien plus flou que ce qui est dit ici.
Par exemple comme beaucoup d'informaticiens je pense, j'ai aussi apport des choses aux entreprises que j'ai faites pendant mon temps libre, des projets personnels.
J'ai cr pas mal de choses qui n'avaient jamais t demandes aussi.
Je pense logiquement que j'ai une forme de droit dessus.

Et surtout, tout ce que j'ai fait je peux plus facilement le refaire en mieux.

Ce qu'on me demande c'est avant tout de l'efficacit.
Parfois j'ai besoin de temps pour moi, pour apprendre, continuer  me former, a fait aussi partie du mtier.
Et parfois je fais aussi gagner  l'entreprise.
Je ne suis pas un esclave, je ne vends pas mon temps de vie et mes ides. Pour moi on est plutt dans l'change bnfique pour les deux. Et si a devenait dsquilibr je partirais.

Edit : J'ai rpondu  un vieux message sans mme voir les pages entre. Heu... Je vais peut-tre faire bosser mes programmes et retourner me coucher  ::mouarf::

----------

